# Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost / telefongewinn.com



## Qoppa (3 April 2008)

Gestern abend ein Anruf (natürlich ohne angezeigte Nummer), ein männliche Tonbandstimme: für Sie liegt eine wichtige Meldung vor, gehen Sie auf [noparse]www.nachbarschaftspost.com[/noparse], geben Sie dort den Code *** ein, ich wiederhole ...

scheint die neuste Masche zu sein, nur wenige Googletreffer
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=nachbarschaftspost&meta=

registriert auf


```
RSP: ip69 internet solutions AG
URL: http://w*w.ip69.de

created-date: 2008-02-18
updated-date: 2008-02-18
```


----------



## sascha (3 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Das ist ja wirklich eine heftige Kiste. Nachbarschaftspost also. Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, wieviele Leute noch darauf hereingefallen sind. Vielleicht melden sich ja Opfer hier? Dann könnte man die Dimension abschätzen...


----------



## Harvester (3 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Für's Protokoll: Den Kostenhinweis von 9 Euro/Monat kann ich jetzt gerade auf meinem Monitor kaum lesen...

...und die Pfeile auf der Startseite leiten den Leser geradezu vom Kostenhinweis WEG!


----------



## Qoppa (3 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

http://www.intern.de/news/neue--meldungen/--200803313536.html


----------



## Nicko1998 (3 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



Harvester schrieb:


> Für's Protokoll: Den Kostenhinweis von 9 Euro/Monat kann ich jetzt gerade auf meinem Monitor kaum lesen...


Weiß auf hellgelbem Hintergrund! Typisch Nepper-Schlepper-Fäustlefänger!


----------



## webwatcher (3 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



Qoppa schrieb:


> scheint die neuste Masche zu sein, nur wenige Googletreffer
> http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=nachbarschaftspost&meta=


seit Anfang März und  schon einige dutzende sehr eindeutige Treffer


----------



## dvill (3 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Die Gangsterbande darf offensichtlich ungehindert im Telefonnetz wildern.


----------



## Heiko (4 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



Qoppa schrieb:


> Gestern abend ein Anruf (natürlich ohne angezeigte Nummer), ein männliche Tonbandstimme: für Sie liegt eine wichtige Meldung vor, gehen Sie auf w*w.nachbarschaftspost.com, geben Sie dort den Code *** ein, ich wiederhole ...
> 
> scheint die neuste Masche zu sein, nur wenige Googletreffer
> http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=nachbarschaftspost&meta=
> ...


Das ist nicht auf die registriert, die sind nur Registrierungsdienstleister. Das ist ein Registrierung mit Schutz des eigentlichen Inhabers.


----------



## sascha (4 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



> Registrierung mit Schutz des eigentlichen Inhabers.



...wie es bei höchst seriösen Geschäftsleuten halt so üblich ist...


----------



## bahnrolli (4 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Moin,

ist gerade auch hier "aufgeschlagen" in der beschriebenen Weise - der Anrufbeantworter war aber so freundlich, an meiner Stelle abzuheben 

Ein kurzer Blick ins Telefonlogbuch zeigte keine Rufnummer an.

bedeckte Grüße aus Waldau

bahnrolli


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



sascha schrieb:


> ...wie es bei höchst seriösen Geschäftsleuten halt so üblich ist...


Vor allem, wenn sie aus der Wüste, den British Virgin Islands, der Schweiz oder aus dem Großraum Frankfurt kommen....


----------



## dvill (5 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Die großverdienenden Elitegymnasiasten haben an der Tonqualität der Anrufwelle doch arg gespart. Da geht es auch mal knapp daneben. Nett gemacht. Danke.


----------



## alfi (7 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo ale zusammen! Bin am Freitag den 4.4.08 dummerweise auch auf dieses telefonat von dubiösen nbp.com reagiert :wall: habe den code und den namen eingegeben aber meine *e-mail* mit absicht *falsch*. Bin ich trotztdem bei denen jetzt angemeldet? *was denkt ihr?*


----------



## dvill (7 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Wie romantisch.

Die Telefonterroristen von der Nachbarschaftspost ändern gerade die Tarnadressen in Richtung "British Virgin Islands". Es hat ja bisher auch niemand etwas bemerkt.


----------



## Nicko1998 (7 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



dvill schrieb:


> Die Telefonterroristen von der Nachbarschaftspost ändern gerade die Tarnadressen in Richtung "British Virgin Islands". Es hat ja bisher auch niemand etwas bemerkt.


Doch..... 

Offenbar macht man jetzt Mülltrennung:
Der Briefkasten des einen "Firmenteils" verbleibt in der Wüste, der andere Briefkasten "zieht" in den Hafen von Tortola.


----------



## Captain Picard (7 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Der Briefkasten des einen "Firmenteils" verbleibt in der Wüste,


wobei der wohl der schnelleren Zustellung wegen den Briefkasten direkt ins General Post Office verlegt hat ...


----------



## dvill (7 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Und der geprüfte Provider hat flugs einen guten Kunden hinzugewonnen.

Ob aber das Vogelscheucheninkasso von den BVI aus noch vergleichbare Drohwirkung entfalten kann?


----------



## alfi (7 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo Leute!! ihr habt da mehr erfahrung mit nachbarschaftpost.com
wie schon gesagt bin ich am freitag drau reingefallen!:wall: Doch ich habe nur den code und mein namen richtig angegeben *e-mail nicht* also habe ich auch nichts von denen bekommen. jetzt weiss ich nicht ob *die* trotz *an meine* richtige *daten* kommen. habe noch nichts unternommen


----------



## Captain Picard (7 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hast du denen  deine  Adresse  gegeben? Ansonsten  läuft das ins Leere


----------



## alfi (7 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Hast du denen  deine  Adresse  gegeben?



nein wie gesagt nur meinen Namen und den Code (der vom Anrufbeantworter )sonst nichts


----------



## Wembley (7 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Beruhige dich zuerst mal.  Ist alles nicht so wild.

Lies dir das durch. Das ist ein wunderbarer Artikel darüber:

http://www.augsblog.de/2008/04/03/nachbarschaftspost-zockt-ab/

Danach wird deine Panik verflogen sein.


----------



## jupp11 (7 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Mit den Daten kann kein Nutzlosanbieter was anfangen. 
Verstehe allerdings nicht,  wozu das gut sein sollte :gruebel:


----------



## alfi (7 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Wembley schrieb:


> Beruhige dich zuerst mal.  Ist alles nicht so wild.



Danke ich habe das durchgelesen!!!!!!!!!!

habe meine e-mail deshalb nicht richtig angegeben, da mein bauchgefühl mich quasi schon gewarnt hat, aber mein Koft wo anders war:-?

Also meint Ihr die können nicht viel damit anfangen?????????????????????


----------



## Niclas (7 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



alfi schrieb:


> Also meint Ihr die können nicht viel damit anfangen?????????????????????


Wie oft willst du das noch bestätigt bekommen?


----------



## Wembley (7 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



alfi schrieb:


> Also meint Ihr die können nicht viel damit anfangen?


Wovor fürchtest du dich eigentlich? Wenn du den von mir geposteten Artikel gelesen hast, weißt du, dass diese Frage nicht grad von großer Bedeutung ist.


----------



## alfi (7 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

*Danke *,Leute schön das es euch gibt!


----------



## dvill (7 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Der Briefkasten des einen "Firmenteils" verbleibt in der Wüste, der andere Briefkasten "zieht" in den Hafen von Tortola.


Der Hafen hat es den Elitegymnasiasten angetan. Wahrscheinlich gibt es Rabatt beim Hausmeister dort.


----------



## stieglitz (8 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Meine mich "innigliebende Ehefrau" hat heute auch so einen Anruf erhalten und brav die Daten aufgeschrieben.
Inzwischen ist sie ja etwas vorsichtig und fragt mich vorher was das soll.
Bevor ich das hier überhaupt gelesen habe, hab ich eigenhändig die Notiz in den Papierkorb befördert.

Aber wie viele Leute sind schon durch dieses Forum gestählt und fallen einfach darauf rein?


----------



## Nicko1998 (9 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Auch bei mir war es gestern abend so weit. Leider telefonierte ich zur gleichen Zeit auf der anderen Leitung, sodass sich meine Frau den (undeutlich gesprochenen) Schmodder anhörte und auflegte.
Muss wohl nicht betont werden, dass die Nummer des Anrufers unterdrückt war.


----------



## dvill (9 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Ob der Telefonterror der Nachbarschaftspest auch bei der Polizei in Bielefeld angerufen hat?

Jedenfalls ist die Zuordnung "Beschiss" amtlicher Sprachgebrauch.


----------



## webmonster (9 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Ein kleiner technischer Tipp an die Nachbarn: 
Beim besprechen der Anrufbeantworter bitte folgende Fahrzeuge nicht mit voller Geschwindigkeit und offenem Fenster nutzen.

der öfters hier schon erwähnte Ferrari
ICE, TGV oder ähnliches
Flugzeuge jeder Art und Größe

Man versteht ja kein Wort, wie soll man denn da in die Falle tappen?


----------



## dvill (10 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Ich habe mal Beschiss bei Wikipedia nachgeschlagen. Da will ich nicht widersprechen.


----------



## dvill (11 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspest*

Der Beschiss rauscht weiter durch den Pressewald.


----------



## dvill (11 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

So läufts business.


----------



## webwatcher (11 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Heise hat es nach Wochen  auch schon mitbekommen
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Anrufmasche-mit-Mitgliedschaft-in-Internet-Community--/meldung/106367


			
				heise.de schrieb:
			
		

> Verbraucherschützer warnen vor einer neuen Abo-Falle per Telefon. Dabei behauptet eine Stimme vom Band, dass ein Nachbar eine wichtige Nachricht hinterlegt habe.


http://www.vz-nrw.de/UNIQ120790592526794/link421991A.html


			
				Verbraucherzentrale NRW  schrieb:
			
		

> Die Seite ist so gestaltet, dass von den Vertragsbestimmungen abgelenkt wird. Zudem sind sie wegen der Schriftfarbe des Textes (hellgrün auf hellgrauen Hintergrund) kaum oder gar nicht zu lesen. Nach Meinung der Verbraucherzentrale NRW haben Besucher der Seite daher keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen oder könnten einen solchen wegen arglistiger Täuschung anfechten. Ein Vertrag wäre im Übrigen auch widerrufbar.
> 
> Der Rat deshalb: Nicht zahlen, der Forderung per Musterbrief, den Sie hier finden, widersprechen und sich auch von Drohungen nicht einschüchtern lassen.


Die "Verwandtschaft"  mit nachbarschaft24 ist kaum zu übersehen...


----------



## dvill (11 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Seit wann sind denn die Telefonterroristen von der Nachbarschaftspest die "Größte europäische Online-Neppmasche"? Das waren doch neulich erst die Beutebeduinen aus dem Frankfurter Raum.


----------



## bernhard (12 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Wie klein die Welt doch ist. Und die DE-Domain ist auch "in guten Händen".


----------



## Captain Picard (12 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Interessante "Nachbarn", reisetester.com ist  hier auch schon aufgetaucht

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=51290


----------



## dvill (12 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Wenn man die typischen Scoringverfahren zur Beurteilung von Bonitäten aufgrund der Wohngegend auf das World Wide Nepp überträgt, kommen dem "geprüften Provider", der IP und dem DNS-Server hohe Gewichtungen zu. Der verwendete Briefkasten ist aussagelos.


----------



## bernhard (12 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Sind halt Nachbarn.


----------



## juesedeutschland (12 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Hallo, hatte heute auch einen Anruf von NACHBARSCHAFTSPOST.In etwa: Gehen Sie auf www,.nachbarschaft.de und loggen Sie sich da ein Kennwort ... dreistellige Ziffer. Ist das nun identisch mit nachbarschaft24.de? Wo haben die meine Nummer her? "Nur mal so" aus dem Telefonbuch irgendjemanden anrufen?

Ich habe hier leider nicht das ganze Forum durchgelesen. Hoffentlich ist das keine alte Kamelle. Dann bitte ich um Entschuldigung.


----------



## Captain Picard (12 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Ist seit etwa Mitte/Ende März bekannt. Vermutlich werden alle Telefonnummern, die in Telefonbüchern stehen, automatisch angewählt/belästigt.
Ich selbst erhalte schon seit Jahren keinen Telefonspam mehr, vermutlich weil ich nicht im Verzeichnis stehe.


----------



## HUmax (12 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Ich steh schon viele Jahre nicht mehr im Telefonbuch und habe den Anruf bekommen. Ist wohl ein Computer der Nummernkombinationen durchprobiert.


----------



## dvill (12 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Ich frage mich ernsthaft, ob die flächendeckende Terrorisierung der ganzen Bevölkerung im Telefonnetz noch Teil des wirtschaftlichen Handelns sein kann.

Die hier tätige Bande verfügt zweifelsfrei über einige Ressourcen, aber am Ende muss wenigstens noch eine Tankfüllung für den Ferrari übrigbleiben.

Die Quote deren, die die Drohkulissenschieber mit den schwachsinngen Mahnschreiben zur Zahlung pressen können, bröckelt sicherlich ab und wird nicht mehr sehr groß sein.

Wie viele muss man also am Telefon terrorisieren, damit sie dort die Seite finden und die "Anmeldung" tatsächlich durchführen? Das wird nur eine geringe Quote sein. Man muss also Tausende am Telefon belästigen, um einen zur Zahlung zu pressen.

Diese Politik der verbrannten Erde hinterlässt den Eindruck von Torschlusspanik.

Die vielen Beiträge über die erlebte Terrorisierung in vielen Foren enden damit, dass der Schreiber nicht geködert werden konnte. Ich kenne keinen Beitrag, dass sich jemand zum Reinfall bekennt.


----------



## Antiscammer (12 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Irgendwann sind vielleicht die Claims erschöpft. Die Masche ist ausgelutscht, und wenn es bereits Hunderttausende Betroffene gibt, ist vielleicht das Potenzial an abzockfähigen Websurfern irgendwann ausgeschöpft.


----------



## katzenjens (12 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Moin,

die Masche mag ausgelutscht sein. Aber ich vermute, ein anderes Standbein ist die Datenbank der "Anbieter". Wenn nur 1% der Angerufenen so blö... äh naiv sind, und ihre Daten eingeben, so wächst die Datenbank doch immer mehr. Meine Theorie wie das Business läuft habe ich hier schonmal dargelegt. Diese Datenbank ist sicherlich eine Goldgrube, auch zum Weiterverkauf.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Antiscammer (13 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Hoffentlich fängt den irgendjemand mal mit ner Fangschaltung.


----------



## wahlhesse (13 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Ich vermute das wird auch nicht klappen wenn der Kram über irgendeinen VoIP-Account abgeladen wurde. Die mangelhafte Sprachqualität bei den ersten Anrufen zeugte von einem falschen Codec. Vermutlich würde man bei einem (ahnungslosen) Provider rauskommen, welcher den Kunden nicht näher beschreiben kann ausser dass er immer pünktlich seine Rechnungen (per Western Union) bezahlt hat :scherzkeks:

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## dvill (13 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> Vermutlich würde man bei einem (ahnungslosen) Provider rauskommen


Die Bande bevorzugt "geprüfte Provider". Die haben Ahnung - vom Geschäft. Da müssen die nicht so oft weiterziehen.

Leider gibt es keine "geprüften Banken". Die Konten zum Geldeinsammeln wechseln daher öfter.


----------



## HUmax (13 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Österreich und der Schweiz aus? Wird da auch angerufen? Im Anmeldeformular kann man auch PLZ aus Österreich und der Schweiz angeben.


----------



## rene2605 (13 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Mich haben die [.......] heute Morgen aus dem Schlaf gerissen!
Gibt es in Deutschland nicht ein Gestz das Wählautomaten verbietet?

In den USA gibt es ja glaube so etwas.

_Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Wembley (13 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



HUmax schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Österreich und der Schweiz aus? Wird da auch angerufen?


Von Anrufen in diesen Ländern ist mir derzeit nichts bekannt. Scheint sich *nach jetzigem Stand* auf Deutschland zu beschränken. Aber es gibt ja ohnehin noch die schon bewährten Verbreitungswege.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



rene2605 schrieb:


> Gibt es in Deutschland nicht ein Gestz das Wählautomaten verbietet?
> In den USA gibt es ja glaube so etwas.


In UK auch. Andere Länder, andere Prioritäten. Angesichts des Medieninteresses könnte man auch mal den zustänigen Bundestagsabgeordneten kontaktieren...
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de

Warum darf, was jeder Normalo als B* ansieht (was es aber nicht ist, da ja Juristen uns Normalos erklären müssen, wer ein Betrüger ist und wer nur "bescheißt" oder "neppt") auch noch per Anrufroboter beworben werden, was jeder Normalo als Belästigung begreift, die resolut bekämpft gehört - nur der Gesetzgeber nicht?


----------



## Annalein (13 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Hallo allesamt,

ich habe mir in geistiger Umnachtung vor ein paar Minuten bei Nachbarschaftspost.com angemeldet. Ich war bisher im Internet immer so vorsichtig, aber sie haben mich kalt erwischt. Hätte mir erst den Text durchlesen müssen, ich weiß. Bitte sagt mir nicht dass ich dumm und naiv bin und selber Schuld. 

Ich habe bei der Anmeldung diesen ominösen Code die die Bandstimme am Telefon genannt hat angegeben, sowie meine E-Mail-Addresse, meinen Namen und Vornamen und meine Festnetznummer. Wenn sie die haben können sie meine Addresse rausfinden, oder? 

Was soll ich jetzt machen? 



> Sie haben in ihrer AGB eine Addresse:
> 
> Der Widerruf ist zu richten an:
> 
> ...



Ich denke ich sollte da gleich am Montag eine Kündigung hinschicken, oder? 
Das Interface ist natürlich mal wieder nicht zu erreichen, und per Telefon kann man auch nicht kündigen. 

Könntet ihr mir bei der Formulierung der Kündigung helfen? Ich hab sowas noch nie wirklich gemacht. Was sollte ich beim Kündigungsbrief - z.B. Addresse, Telefonnr. usw. - angeben und was nicht? 

Bezahlen sollte ich die auf keinen Fall, ist klar. Aber kriege ich nicht unheimlichen Ärger wenn ich es nicht tue? 

Ich hab auf dieser Seite: http://www.vz-nrw.de/UNIQ120808482501241/link421991A.html einen Musterbrief für diesen Fall gefunden, weiß aber nicht wie ich ihn handhaben soll, da ich ja bisher ja keine Zahlungsforderung oder ähnliches bekommen habe. Nur eben eine Begrüßungsmail mit der Aufforderung, meine Daten zu vervollständigen. (Was ich nicht gemacht habe.) 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir naivem Ding helfen.


----------



## rene2605 (13 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Ja du hast ja Wiederrufsrecht von 14 Tagen, am besten Einschreiben mit Rückschein, und schick sofort eine e-Mail dort hin!


----------



## Annalein (13 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



rene2605 schrieb:


> Ja du hast ja Wiederrufsrecht von 14 Tagen, am besten Einschreiben mit Rückschein, und schick sofort eine e-Mail dort hin!



Die haben leider keine E-Mail-Addresse angegeben, nur ein Kontaktformular. 
Soll ich dann da reinschreiben? Und was überhaupt? Ich bin gerade total überfordert. :cry:


----------



## Wembley (13 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



Annalein schrieb:


> Die haben leider keine E-Mail-Addresse angegeben, nur ein Kontaktformular.
> Soll ich dann da reinschreiben? Und was überhaupt? Ich bin gerade total überfordert. :cry:


Bei einem Musterbrief, der ja von der VZ selbst kommt, kann man ja eigentlich nichts falsch machen. Ich sehe das Problem nicht. Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass du wahrscheinlich derzeit ein wenig "durch den Wind" bist. 
Also: Zuerst mal beruhigen. 

Wobei man immer die Frage stellen muss, ob es überhaupt gut ist, mit solchen Geschäftsleuten allzu viel Kontakt zu halten.

Ad Mailadresse: Du hast schon eine Mail bekommen. Was war der Absender?

Aber allgemein gesehen, solltest du dir folgende Links durchlesen. Das wird dich ruhiger machen.

1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090


----------



## rene2605 (13 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Ganz wichtig! Zuerstmal ganz ruhig bleiben!

_[Beratung im Einzelfall entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Annalein (13 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Was mir gerade noch einfällt: 
Ich hab im Kontaktformular gefragt wann denn das Interface für die Kündigung wieder oben ist. katzenjens bei youtube rät, gar nicht zu reagieren. Habe ich jetzt einen schlimmen Fehler begangen?


----------



## HUmax (13 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

@ Annalein

Das selbe hast Du doch schon im Gulli-Forum gefragt.


----------



## Annalein (13 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Ähm ja, sorry. Ich hab mir gedacht doppelt hält besser. Ich kann meine posts im Gulli-Forum auch löschen wenn ich damit jemanden belästige.

@ Wembley

Du hast Recht. Habe ich gar nicht daran gedacht, danke. Die Addresse ist ganz prosaisch 
[email protected] 
Da muss ich jetzt meine Kündigung hinschicken, nicht? Wie formuliere ich die am besten. 
Mit Formalitäten und Geschäftssprache habe ich meine Probleme.


----------



## Wembley (13 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



Annalein schrieb:


> Wie formuliere ich die am besten.
> Mit Formalitäten und Geschäftssprache habe ich meine Probleme.


Steht alles im Musterbrief. So paradox es klingt: Würde ich dir eine Formulierungshilfe geben, könnte man das als Verstoß gegen das Rechtsberatungsgesetz sehen. Daher darf ich dir da nicht helfen. Aber der Musterbrief ist eh gut.


----------



## HUmax (13 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



Annalein schrieb:


> Die Addresse ist ganz prosaisch
> [email protected]
> Da muss ich jetzt meine Kündigung hinschicken, nicht?


Die werden Dir da aber was husten. Wenn es so ist wie bei Nachbarschaft24.net, kommt eine automatische Rückmail, dass man sich einloggen soll und von da aus eine Nachricht schicken soll bzw. kündigen. Nur war es meist so, dass die dann sagten, man habe sich eingeloggt, auch wenn es nur in den Kundenbereich war, und man habe dadurch sein Widerrufsrecht verloren.

Schick den Widerruf am besten per Fax an die im Impressum genannte Nummer.


----------



## Annalein (13 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Ich habe mich sowieso schon eingeloggt, also ist es schon zu spät. 
Ich hab auch schon ganz am Anfang aus lauter Dummheit per Kontaktformular gefragt wann denn das Interface zur Mitgliedschaftskündigung wieder oben sein würde. 
Und bevor man überhaupt Zugriff zum Kontaktformular bekommt steht da, dass man nicht durch ebendieses kündigen kann sondern auf dieses blöde Interface zugreifen, was nie funktioniert. Ich stecke also mächtig in der Scheiße. 

Das ist jetzt ziemlich blöd, aber ich habe gar kein Fax. Kann man das irgendwie per PC schicken oder so?


----------



## Wembley (13 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



Annalein schrieb:


> Ich stecke also mächtig in der Scheiße.


Als jemand, der das Treiben dieser Branche seit Anfang an kennt, kann ich sagen: Nein. Du steckst überhaupt nicht in der Sch..... . Die vorhin von mir geposteten Links werden es dir bestätigen. 

Wegen der Mail, sofern du denen überhaupt eine schicken willst, würde ich mir auch nicht zu viele Sorgen machen:
http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicher...n/kostenfallen-im-internet-fuer-eilige-leser/


> Was ist, wenn man man widerspricht (die Mitgliedschaft ablehnt), aber die Mail kommt als "nicht zustellbar" (MAILER-DAEMON) zurück?
> 
> Das ist nicht Ihr Problem, sondern das Problem des Anbieters. Wer Geschäfte per Fernabsatz macht ist dafür verantwortlich, dass er auch für Korrespondenz erreichbar ist. Das hat schon 2002 das Kammergericht Berlin entschieden. Für Sie als Betroffenen heißt das: Es genügt, wenn Sie Widerruf oder Kündigung auch wirklich abschicken. Erhalten Sie dann die Nachricht, dass Ihre Mitteilung nicht zustellbar ist, heben Sie die Nachricht (Mail, Fax, Ausdruck) einfach nur gut auf. Um mehr müssen Sie sich dann nicht mehr kümmern.


----------



## Captain Picard (13 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



Annalein schrieb:


> Ich stecke also mächtig in der S...


Kann  ich nicht nachvollziehen.  Der Laden gehört zum Clan der hessischen Wüstenbeduinen, die es 
noch nie weiter als zur Beauftragung von Inkassobutzen gebracht haben und  auch nie  weiter 
gehen werden. 
( Inkassobüros sind nichts weiter als Handlanger, die keinerlei besondere Befugnis haben)
Wozu also die Hektik und  Panik?


----------



## HUmax (13 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Annalein ist total fertig, was wohl daran liegt, dass im Gulli-Forum von ein paar geschrieben wird, das so wie die Seite ist, so total in Ordnung sei.


----------



## katzenjens (13 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Vielleicht sollte man eine allgemeine "Fremdforenwarnung" herausgeben :scherzkeks: .

Unerlaubte Rechtsberatung an sich ist schon eine Sache. Dann aber die Betroffenen, welche eh durch den Wind sind derart auf eine falsche Schiene zu führen, da rollen sich mir die Fussnägel auf :wall: .

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## dvill (13 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



HUmax schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Österreich und der Schweiz aus? Wird da auch angerufen? Im Anmeldeformular kann man auch PLZ aus Österreich und der Schweiz angeben.


Wetzikon in der Schweiz will schon mal nicht rein.

Die Schweiz halte ich auch für unwahrscheinlich. Dort steht der Service-Briefkasten. Die Schweiz sieht miesen Geschäften teilnahmslos zu, wenn die Gelder von ihr aus gesehen bei ausländischen Bürgern zusammengetrieben werden, aber ordnungsgemäß bei Banken in der Schweiz den Wohlstand des Landes mehren. Das war schon bei der Dialerei so gewesen.

Die Behörden sehen weniger entspannt zu, wenn die Bürger der Schweiz selbst zur Ader gelassen werden. Da könnte jemand auf die Idee kommen, mal in den Postkasten hineinsehen zu wollen.

Weiter ist, allgemein gesagt, die Presse dort kenntnisreich und ausdrucksfähig.

Die Geschäfte laufen hier prächtig durch gewissen Standortvorteile im Raum um Frankfurt. Das Amtsgericht in Lübeck warnt vor den Schreiben dieser Bande, das Amtsgericht in Frankfurt findet nichts dabei. Es gibt bei den Behörden scheinbar einen lokalen Standortvorteil, der auch nicht auf Österreich übertragbar sein wird.

Der Standortvorteil bei den Behörden und dem "geprüften Provider" gibt dann auch die Sicherheit, für den flächendeckenden Telefonterror nicht einmal den Schein des großen Unbekannten zu benötigen.

Für Dialer-SPAM war immer ein unbekannter Werbepartner oder gar der böse Wettbewerb verantwortlich. Die beworbenen Seiten verschleierten den Nutznießer durch eine Affiliate-ID. So direkt wie diese Bande heute traute sich das zu der Zeit niemand.


----------



## dvill (14 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

In Kürze dürften sich die Drohkulissenschieber in Bewegung setzen, die die angeblichen Verträge, die aus dem bundesweiten Telefonterror generiert wurden, für hinreichend rechtsgültig betrachten, dass sie die Beute eintreiben wollen.

Die verfügen dann natürlich über die ordnungsgemäße Bevollmächtigung durch die verantwortliche Person.

Ich halte den Telefonterror für eine Störung der öffentlichen Ordnung. Menschen leben in Nachbarschaften und dort gibt es Vertrauen und wichtige Nachrichten. Wer diese Vertrauensstellung zu Nachbarn in dieser Form trügerisch ausnutzt, zerstört Grundlagen des Zusammenlebens.

In jedem Fall sollte jeder, der eine Inkassoforderung erhält, auf der Vorlage der Bevollmächtigung im Original mit klar lesbarer Unterschrift des Verantwortlichen bestehen.

Siehe auch: Das Interface von nachbarschaftspost.com


----------



## bernhard (14 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Beschwerden auch in Soest.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



dvill schrieb:


> Die Schweiz halte ich auch für unwahrscheinlich. Dort steht der Service-Briefkasten. Die Schweiz sieht miesen Geschäften teilnahmslos zu, wenn die Gelder von ihr aus gesehen bei ausländischen Bürgern zusammengetrieben werden, aber ordnungsgemäß bei Banken in der Schweiz den Wohlstand des Landes mehren. Das war schon bei der Dialerei so gewesen.


[offtopic]
...und das ist und war noch bei ganz anderen Dingen so...
_Gruezi, bei welchen Verbrechen dürfen wir behilflich sein?_
der Autor:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Werner_Rügemer


----------



## dvill (15 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Auch in Remscheid gibt es eine Verbraucherberatung.


> Der Remscheider hatte sich eine Kettensäge bestellt und wartete auf eine Benachrichtigung der Post. „Als der Anruf mit der Tonbandstimme kam, dachte ich, es handele sich um einen Paketdienst. Also ging meine Tochter für mich ins Internet und trug die Daten ein“, erklärte er.


----------



## Teleton (15 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



> Der Remscheider hatte sich eine Kettensäge bestellt und wartete auf eine Benachrichtigung der Post. „Als der Anruf mit der Tonbandstimme kam, dachte ich, es handele sich um einen Paketdienst. Also ging meine Tochter für mich ins Internet und trug die Daten ein“, erklärte er.


Ich halte das ja für ziemlich gefährlich einen Mann zu reizen der eine Kettensäge hat.


----------



## HUmax (15 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Diese 3 Sätze finde ich schon wieder Megalustig. :vlol:


----------



## Pfadfinder (16 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Hallo,

  wie schätzt Ihr die Chance ein, etwas dagegen zu erreichen (z.B. über die Bundesnetzagentur), wenn eine Rufnummer in D dieser Nachbarschaftsclique in Einzelfällen übermittelt wurde ?

Gruß
Pfadfinder


----------



## HUmax (16 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Da wohl anscheinend bei niemanden eine Rufnummer übermittelt wurde, sehen die Chancen schlecht aus. Mich würde es selber interessieren, von wo aus angerufen wurde.


----------



## dvill (16 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Die schlechte Nachricht des Tages:

Der Telefonterror der hessischen Beutebeduinen wird
 selbst in absehbarer Zukunft vom Gesetzgeber nicht einmal zur Kenntnis genommen.


----------



## dvill (16 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Gibt es auch Telefonterror ohne Rufnummernunterdrückung?

Das hätte wenigstens etwas Format. Frankfurter Raum würde passen.


----------



## Captain Picard (16 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



dvill schrieb:


> Frankfurter Raum würde passen.


Gehört zu einem  bekannten Nummerblock (googeln ohne  Leerstelle) 

http://blog.maexotic.de/archives/32-Telefonabzocke-Handyblip.html


----------



## bernhard (17 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

"Das ist Verbraucherveräppelung"


			
				fr-online.de schrieb:
			
		

> "Mein Tipp ist, sich tot zu stellen, bis ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt."


----------



## dvill (17 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Der Westen:


> „Nur nicht einschüchtern lassen.” Die Abzocker verfahren dreist, sind hartnäckig. „Es wird gemahnt, gedroht, unter Druck gesetzt, gar erpresst.” Aber: Auch im Internet müsse ein Vertragsabschluss immer noch die übereinstimmende Willenserklärung von zwei Parteien sein. Preise müssen auf den ersten Blick sichtbar, die Widerrufsbelehrung Teil des Vertragsabschlusses sein.


----------



## KatzenHai (17 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



dvill schrieb:


> Der Westen:


Ich warte immer darauf, dass einer von diesen Artikeln unseren (deinen) Begriff des "Inkasso-Stalkings" aufgreift ...


----------



## dvill (18 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Das Drohservicecenter hat eine Rufnummer in HH?

fuehrerscheincheck.com/index.php?Site=impressum.html


----------



## dvill (18 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Gibt es jetzt auch SMS-Terror?


> Anderen, sagt R., sei die fatale „Nachbarschaftspost“-Offerte per SMS aufs Mobiltelefon geschickt worden.


----------



## dvill (19 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Ab jetzt sollen scheinbar durch den Telefonterror Geköderten zur Zahlung gepresst werden:

http://www.augsblog.de/2008/04/10/nachbarschaftspost-man-nennt-es-beschiss/#comment-89132

Da wäre mal interessant, auf der Originalvollmacht den Verantwortlichen zu erfahren.


----------



## Schimmel0815 (21 April 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Moin Leutz,

Das muss ich euch erzählen:

Gestern auch son Anruf vom Telebot bekommen. Mein Sohn ( 6 Jahre ) dran. Auf die Frage hin wer denn dran war, sagte er nur : son Mann und Nachbarschaft.  Und was er geantwortet hätte: Blödmann! und hat aufgelegt! Gar nicht so dumm der kleine Mann!  LOL!! 

Auf jeden fall zum grinsen!!

Have a nice Day
Schimmel


----------



## HUmax (21 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



> Mehrere deutsche Verbraucherzentralen warnen übereinstimmend vor dem Angebot "Nachbarschaftspost.com". Betroffene erhalten einen Anruf, in dem behauptet wird, auf der Webseite Nachbarschaftspost.com sei eine persönliche Nachricht hinterlegt. Dabei wird verschleiert, dass für das Abrufen der Nachricht ein 2-Jahres-Vertrag abgeschlossen werden muss, der sich auf Gesamtkosten von 216,- Euro beläuft.





> Nach Ansicht der Verbraucherschützer ist die Webseite so gestaltet, dass gezielt von den Kosten für den Dienst abgelenkt wird. Die Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein meint: "Jeder Internetnutzer sollte sich kritisch fragen, welcher liebe Nachbar denn wohl auf diese merkwürdige Art und Weise Kontakt sucht."





> Gegen den Betreiber der Webseite liegen laut den Verbraucherzentralen bereits Strafanzeigen vor. Bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Frankfurt am Main ist unter AZ 75 80 Js 22 55 43/07 ein Sammelverfahren anhängig.


http://www.golem.de/0804/59161.html


----------



## dvill (21 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



> Die Verbraucherzentrale fordert daher die Politik auf, mit der Änderung gesetzlicher Bestimmungen dafür Sorge zu tragen, dass der immer weiter ausufernden Abzocke durch untergeschobene Internetverträge endlich wirkungsvoll ein Riegel vorgeschoben wird.


http://www3.e110.de/artikel/detail.cfm?pageid=67&id=87554


----------



## Butterblume (23 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Leider kann ich den runtergeladenen MP3-Teil nicht verstehen, scheint mir aber eine andere Stimme zu sein.
Ich habe gerade einen Anruf auf dem Telefon gehabt am 23.04. so gegen 18,45 Uhr. Der Anruf ist noch auf dem AB, wenn ich das für ein Archiv noch festhalten soll.
Die Männerstimme spricht laut und langsam und deutlich:
Um die Nachricht abzurufen, gehen Sie bitte auf unser Internetportal [noparse]www.nachbarschaftspost.com[/noparse] und geben Sie folgenden CODE ein. Es folgt eine 3stellige Ziffernfolge. Der Text wird mehrmals wiederholt.
Kann man etwas dagegen tun?


----------



## Reducal (23 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



Butterblume schrieb:


> Kann man etwas dagegen tun?


Löschen und ignorieren!


----------



## eselsohr (25 April 2008)

*nachbarschaftspost*

Auch ich bin reingefallen. Mit den Mails von denen kann ich leben. Allerdings haben die nach meiner Telefonnummer gefragt. Können die Abzocker jetzt Geld von meiner Telefonrechnung abbuchen? Das sagten die Leute bei heise c't-TV...


----------



## HUmax (25 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Weiß man ja nicht ob sie es machen. Das war nur eine Vermutung und ob man das auch so einfach kann, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Sonst könnte ja jeder einfach so wie es im gefällt, Geld über eine Telefonnummer einziehen. Und wenn, wäre es kein Beinbruch. Da besteht dann die Möglichhkeit der (unberechtigten) Buchung zu widersprechen. Ich könnte jetzt noch weiter ausholen was dann zu tun wäre, weiß aber nicht, ob man das jetzt hier schreiben darf.


----------



## KatzenHai (25 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



Butterblume schrieb:


> ... und geben Sie folgenden CODE ein. Es folgt eine 3stellige Ziffernfolge. .


Wie oft wohl jede Zahl im Umlauf ist?

Ergo: 
Was wohl passiert, wenn man eine falsche Zahl eingibt?


----------



## eselsohr (25 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Ich bekomme leider keine Papierrechnung. Das Geld wird direkt vom Konto abgebucht...


----------



## HUmax (25 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Ich auch nicht. Aber bei der Telekom gibt es Rechnung online, die man als PDF per Mail bekommt.

Und auch bei anderen Anbietern wird es sowas ähnliches geben.


----------



## HUmax (25 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Wie oft wohl jede Zahl im Umlauf ist?
> 
> Ergo:
> Was wohl passiert, wenn man eine falsche Zahl eingibt?


Die Welt wird nicht untergehen.


----------



## eselsohr (25 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Bin ja auch bei der Telekom. Ich hab' nur Bammel, dass das wieder Rennerei gibt...
Die dürfen das doch nicht. Soll ich meine Telefonnummer ändern? Oder abwarten?


----------



## HUmax (25 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Rennerei? Wohin willst Du?

Jetzt mach Dich nicht verrückt. Ist schlimm wie sich manche Leute wegen denen so kaputt machen und das obwohl sie den TV-Bericht vom c't magazin kurz vorher erst gesehen haben. :roll:


----------



## eselsohr (25 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Ja ich weiß, bin ein kleiner Angsthase. Ich warte einfach mal ab...


----------



## eselsohr (25 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Den c't-Bericht habe ich erst gestern im Internet gesehen  - sonst hätte ich das nicht gemacht!


----------



## HUmax (25 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Du kannst in der Zwischenzeit auch mal den Bericht von Brisant anschauen, der am Mittwoch dazu lief. Suchen musst Du bei YouTube aber selber. Zu finden ist der, wenn man nach "nachbarschaftspost.com (brisant)" sucht.


----------



## eselsohr (25 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Habe ich gerade geguckt. Ich möchte nur wissen, ob die Geld über die Telefonrechnung einziehen können. Davon erfährt man nichts. Ich weiß auch nicht, wieso ich Esel da meine richtige Telefonnummer eingegeben habe :wall:


----------



## webwatcher (25 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



eselsohr schrieb:


> Ich möchte nur wissen, ob die Geld über die Telefonrechnung einziehen können.



Nein


----------



## Nicko1998 (25 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



eselsohr schrieb:


> Ich möchte nur wissen, ob die Geld über die Telefonrechnung einziehen können.


Zutrauen würde ich das denen durchaus. 
Da hilft nur eins: Einzelverbindungsnachweis prüfen und bei "Unstimmigkeiten" sofort beim Provider reklamieren und Zahlung der entsprechenden Position ablehnen.


----------



## eselsohr (25 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

DANKE - mein Tag ist gerettet! Yambaa konnte das auch, deshalb bin ich verunsichert...


----------



## webwatcher (25 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Zutrauen würde ich das denen durchaus.


Sehe nicht,  wie das gemacht werden sollte


----------



## Teleton (25 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Zutrauen würde ich das denen durchaus.
> Da hilft nur eins: Einzelverbindungsnachweis prüfen und bei "Unstimmigkeiten" sofort beim Provider reklamieren und Zahlung der entsprechenden Position ablehnen.


Zutrauen schon aber wie soll das technisch realisiert werden? Das könnte nur klappen wenn eine Telefongesellschaft mitmischt und "telefonfremde" Ereignisse abrechnet. Gut es gibt genügend Telefongesellschaften die fragwürdige Kunden akzeptieren, aber bei den Diensten handelt es sich jeweils um "Leistungen" die mit dem Telefon realisiert werden. "Handypay" ging in die Richtung ist aber etwas ausser Mode geraten.


----------



## HUmax (25 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Da hilft nur eins: Einzelverbindungsnachweis prüfen und bei "Unstimmigkeiten" sofort beim Provider reklamieren und Zahlung der entsprechenden Position ablehnen.


Warum Einzelverbindungsnachweis? Da stehen nur die angerufenen Telefonnummern drauf. Wenn, dann muss man sich die Rechnung anschauen. 



eselsohr schrieb:


> Habe ich gerade geguckt. Ich möchte nur wissen, ob die Geld über die Telefonrechnung einziehen können. Davon erfährt man nichts. Ich weiß auch nicht, wieso ich Esel da meine richtige Telefonnummer eingegeben habe :wall:


Der Brisant-Bericht wurde ja von anderen Leuten gemacht.

Herr S.  hätte sich das am besten ersparen sollen. Man sieht ja, wie sich welche jetzt deswegen unnötigerweise verrückt machen.


----------



## webwatcher (25 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Hört bitte mit dem Unfug auf.  Es gibt genug Hysterie, die muß nicht weiter angeheizt werden.


----------



## eselsohr (25 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Danke für Eure Hilfe! Ich warte einfach mal ab und werde die nächsten Rechnungen kontrollieren. Die Mails landen sowieso im Spam-Ordner...
Außerdem habe ich eine Rechtsschutz-Versicherung :-p


----------



## dvill (26 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Die Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg gibt eine Übersicht des "Täuschen-und-Drohen"-Gewerbes. Die Telefonterroristen von der Nachbarschaftspest sind dort noch nicht mit einer Kontoverbindung gelistet.

Im Fernsehen gab es mal kurz eine Rechnung zu sehen. Ich warte eigentlich auf Meldungen, welche Inkassodrohstelle denn nun die Beute beitreiben und über eine korrekte Bevollmächtigung einer verantwortlichen Person verfügen will.


----------



## HUmax (26 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Na die DIS Deutsche Inkassostelle GmbH aus Eschborn. Die hat ja immer noch die Inkassoerlaubnis und entsprechend wird sie auch weiterhin für die bekannten Seiten und "Firmen" mahnen, nachdem die Mahnungen direkt von diesen "erfolglos" waren.


----------



## jörg111 (26 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Hallo

ich habe auch einen Anruf bekommen, war auch dumm genug, ins Internet zu gehen.

Hab aber nach paar Minuten über die Internetseite (nicht per mail) wieder meinen Account gelöscht. Und dann kam sogar eine Kündigungsbestätigungsmail allerdings auf einen Tag nach der Widerrufsfrist

Also angemeldet 18.04.08, gekündigt 18.04.08 und Kündigung zum 03.05.08  

Die folgende Mail kam sofort mit dem Betreff: Kündigungsbestätigung.

Was haltet Ihr von der Mail? Reicht das oder muss ich noch Einschreiben mit Rückschein schicken mit Kündigung bwz. Widerruf an die Virgin Islands?





> Sehr geehrter Herr**** ,
> 
> wir bedauern Ihre Entscheidung, werden diese natürlich berücksichtigen. Bedenken Sie aber, dass Ihnen interessante Kontakte entgehen.
> 
> ...


----------



## HUmax (26 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Du hast doch schon eine Bestätigung vorliegen. Warum willste jetzt nochmals per Post widerrufen und das auch noch an den Briefkasten auf den B.V.I.?


----------



## KatzenHai (26 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



jörg111 schrieb:


> Reicht das oder muss ich noch Einschreiben mit Rückschein schicken mit Kündigung bwz. Widerruf an die Virgin Islands?


Sorry, ehrlich ...
:wall::wall::wall:


----------



## jörg111 (26 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

ja ich weiss nur nicht ob diese mail rechtskräftig ist und außerdem ist der storno erst 15 tage nach der anmeldung gültig also 1 tag nach der widerrufsfrist . Hätte Storno nicht sofort sein müssen also vor der widerrufsfrist. Nicht dass es da Probleme gibt.

Mich wundert das die mich so einfach aus dem Vertrag rauslassen nachdem was ich hier so über die gelesen hab.

Hab einfach Horror vor dem was noch kommen kann.


----------



## Niclas (26 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



jörg111 schrieb:


> nachdem was ich hier so über die gelesen hab.
> Hab einfach Horror vor dem was noch kommen kann.


Was denn? Wirklich gelesen haben kannst du nicht


----------



## KatzenHai (26 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



jörg111 schrieb:


> ja ich weiss nur nicht ob diese mail rechtskräftig ist und außerdem ist der storno erst 15 tage nach der anmeldung gültig also 1 tag nach der widerrufsfrist . Hätte Storno nicht sofort sein müssen also vor der widerrufsfrist. Nicht dass es da Probleme gibt.


1. Das ist alles nicht wirklich echt. Das darf inzwischen als naturgesetzähnlich-gesichert gelten.

2. Und selbst wenn nicht: Was mehr als eine bestätigte, akzeptierte Kündigung erwartest du denn noch?

Echt, ehrlich. Das ist schon komisch, oder?


----------



## dvill (27 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Ich spiele gerade die notwendige Infrastruktur der Telefonterroristen durch.

Die Ansage plärrt für 1 Minute oder länger, es muss noch gewählt und beim Belästigten geklingelt werden. Dauert eine gewisse Zeit, ich rechne pro Belästigung den Zeitbedarf von 2 Minuten auf einer belegten Telefonleitung.

Mit dieser einen Leitung schaffen die Telefongangster also 30 Anrufe pro Stunde oder 720 am Tag, wenn sie hemmungslos auch in der Nacht durchklingeln sollten. Bei Einhaltung einer Nachrufe reduziert sich das auf 2/3 oder die Hälfte.

Ich gehe von flächendeckendem Telefonterror an z.B. 10.000.000 Anschlüssen aus. Mit einer Leitung bräuchte man 13.889 Tage, um alle zu belästigen. Die Welle des Telefonterrors läuft scheinbar permanent seit einigen Wochen durch, hat aber schon sehr viele erreicht.

Hinter der rechtswidrigen Belästigung im Telefonnetz muss jedenfalls ein ausgewachsenes Callcenter mit massiv vielen Leitungen stecken.

Die abgespielten Bänder waren eventuell auch nicht alle gleich. Man kann Aufzeichnungen eventuell sinnvoll auswerten. Wer noch was auf dem AB hat, kann mithelfen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (27 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=150796#post150796


----------



## dvill (27 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Ich weiß nicht, ob folgendes bedeutend ist, aber ich habe soeben in einige Handelsregisterauszüge investiert. Wie oben verlinkt, erhielt die Inkassostelle mit Veröffentlichungsdatum vom 2. Oktober 2006 für den damaligen alleinvertretungsberechtigten Geschäftsführer eine Inkassoerlaubnis.

Gemäß Handelsregister-Bekanntmachungen vom 06.01.2007 scheidet diese Person als Geschäftsführer aus und ein neuer wird bestellt.

Zugleich erhält eine andere Person Einzelprokura. Diese Person wird mit Veröffentlichungsdatum vom 10. März 2008 im Staatsanzeiger genannt für eine Neuerteilung einer Inkassoerlaubnis.

Was war denn nun für den Zeitraum vom 6.1.07 bis 10.3.08?


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Angerufene mögen bitte möglichst genau festhalten, wann sie von wem (Mann/Frau/Besonderheiten der Stimme) angerufen wurden (Datum, Uhrzeit). Mit Datum & Uhrzeit festgehaltene Ansagen, bspw. auf Anrufbeantwortern: bitte nicht löschen, sondern konservieren und ggf. zur Verfügung stellen.

Beim wem hat "Heinzi" angerufen?
Wann?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=51716


----------



## HUmax (27 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



dvill schrieb:


> Wie oben verlinkt, erhielt die Inkassostelle mit Veröffentlichungsdatum vom 2. Oktober 2006 für den damaligen alleinvertretungsberechtigten Geschäftsführer eine Inkassoerlaubnis.
> 
> Gemäß Handelsregister-Bekanntmachungen vom 06.01.2007 scheidet diese Person als Geschäftsführer aus und ein neuer wird bestellt.
> 
> ...


Haben die den Herrn P. irgendwie vergessen und die DIS hat mit Herrn P. als GF illegal Inkassounternehmen gespielt und haben Herrn M. jetzt schnell nachgereicht, was wohl für dieses komische und schon lang andauernde Verwaltungsverfahren des AG Frankfurt/Main nicht förderlich wäre, bevor einen dieser Flaxer auffällt? Aber wohl zu spät.



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Angerufene mögen bitte möglichst genau festhalten, wann sie von wem (Mann/Frau/Besonderheiten der Stimme) angerufen wurden (Datum, Uhrzeit). Mit Datum & Uhrzeit festgehaltene Ansagen, bspw. auf Anrufbeantwortern: bitte nicht löschen, sondern konservieren und ggf. zur Verfügung stellen.
> 
> Beim wem hat "Heinzi" angerufen?
> Wann?
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=51716


Warum? Gibt es einen Unterschied im Text? Gibt es überhaupt eine Männliche und Weibliche Stimme die da den Text sagt?

Wer hat das hier gesprochen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



HUmax schrieb:


> Wer hat das hier gesprochen?


"Heinzi"


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



dvill schrieb:


> Gemäß Handelsregister-Bekanntmachungen vom 06.01.2007 scheidet diese Person als Geschäftsführer aus und ein neuer wird bestellt.
> Zugleich erhält eine andere Person Einzelprokura. Diese Person wird mit Veröffentlichungsdatum vom 10. März 2008 im Staatsanzeiger genannt für eine Neuerteilung einer Inkassoerlaubnis.
> Was war denn nun für den Zeitraum vom 6.1.07 bis 10.3.08?


Ich verstehe Dich da schon richtig? In diesem Zeitraum gibt es keinen nachvollziehbaren Hinweis im Staatsanzeiger, dass *irgendwer* dort eine Inkassoberechtigung gehabt hätte? Und diese Meldungen sind doch nummeriert, oder? 
Frage an Radio Eriwan: Gegen wen richten sich dann eigentlich die Maßnahmen des AG Frankfurt hinsichtlich der Inkassoerlaubnis? Im Prinzip gegen... niemanden???


----------



## HUmax (27 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Gegen wen richten sich dann eigentlich die Maßnahmen des AG Frankfurt hinsichtlich der Inkassoerlaubnis? Im Prinzip gegen... niemanden???


Laut deren immer fast Inhaltsgleichen Antwortschreiben gibt es aufsichtsrechtliche Maßnahmen gegen die DIS. Das Verwaltungsverfahren ist noch nicht abgeschlossen. Eine verantwortliche Person wird in den Schreiben nicht genannt bzw. man geht auf die Neu-Erteilung einer Inkassoerlaubnis an Herrn M. erst gar nicht ein.


----------



## dvill (27 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Ich habe nur die Fakten amtlicher Bekanntmachungen aufgelistet.

Im Staatsanzeiger für das Land Hessen kann man suchen, Firmenauskünfte listen die verfügbaren Handelsregisterveröffentlichungen auf. Danach wäre eine Person mit Inkassoerlaubnis als Geschäftsführer ausgeschieden.

Es kann natürlich die Aura der Person weiter in der Firma spürbar geblieben sein oder der ausgeschiedene Geschäftsführer hat als Buchhalter oder sonstwas weiter dort gearbeitet. Es sollte halt nur eine leitende Position gewesen sein (§ 10).


----------



## wischiwaschi (28 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

hey,
bin auch auf den scheiss reingefallen.
habb aber bei der eingabe der daten wahllos auf der tastatur rumgetippt und die email adresse ist auch frei erfunden.
aber ich habe meine telefonnr. auf der start seite eingegeben.
können die was mit dieser anfangen?
ist mein account überhaupt aktiviert,weil die email adresse doch überhaupt nicht existiert?
muss ich mir jetzt sorgen machen das ich ganz normale post von denen bekomme (wegen der Telefonnr.)?


----------



## KatzenHai (28 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



wischiwaschi schrieb:


> aber ich habe meine telefonnr. auf der start seite eingegeben.
> können die was mit dieser anfangen?


... dich anrufen?? ...

Ernsthaft:
Mein Rat:
1. Don't Panic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2. *Diese allgemeinen Hinweise lesen* - einfach auf die blaue Schrift links klicken.
3. *Diese allgemeinen Hinweise ansehen und -hören* - einfach auf die blaue Schrift links klicken.
4. Die letzten zwei Seiten dieses Threads zum Thema lesen.
5. Feststellen, dass eigentlich keine Fragen mehr offen sein dürften.
6. Falls doch: Unter Beachtung der *Nutzungsbedingungen (NUBs)* weitere Fragen etc. hier posten.
Ist alles nicht so schlimm, wie es sich zunächst darstellt.


----------



## wischiwaschi (28 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Danke für die infos!
ich denke ich habe da nichts zu befürchten,weil die ja sowieso alles per email machen und ich ja keine richtige email adresse angegeben hab.
persönlich werden die sowieso nicht anrufen.
und wenn doch was kommen sollte irgnorier ichs einfach.


----------



## dvill (28 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



> Warning: mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect]: Too many connections in /home/nbs24/web/nachbarschaftspost.com/index.php on line 9


Ach was, Google deckt auf.

Wie dämlich kann man sein?


----------



## HUmax (28 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Das war vor ein paar Tagen. Da kam statt der Seite für kurze Zeit diese Meldung. In dem Moment hat halt der Google-Bot wieder vorbeigeschaut.


----------



## dvill (28 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Das war sowieso klar. Es geht darum, wie der Server aufgesetzt ist. Vorne steht nbs24, hinten die Adresse der Telefonterroristen. Man macht sich so viel Mühe mit der Tarnung durch zwei verschiedene Postkästen, und dann das.

Jetzt kommt auch noch post-vom-nachbar.net hinzu:

http://toolbar.netcraft.com/netblock?q=cust1-ip-ams2,78.41.80.0,78.41.80.255

Der Deutschlehrer der Elitegymnasiasten wird nicht begeistert sein.


----------



## HUmax (28 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



dvill schrieb:


> Man macht sich so viel Mühe mit der Tarnung durch zwei verschiedene Postkästen, und dann das.


Der Neue auf den BVI ist ja erst dazu gekommen. Am Anfang war ja das der Firma aus Dubai (netsolution FZE). Am Server selbst hat sich nichts geändert.


----------



## dvill (29 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Schnell reagiert: nachbarschaftspost.com/robots.txt


> User-agent: *
> Disallow: /


----------



## dvill (29 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Der Vollständigkeit halber zur Dokumentation.


> Warning: mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect]: Too many connections in /home/nbs24/web/nachbarschaft24.net/config.php on line 14 ...


----------



## qwertzuiop (29 April 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Endlich habe ich heute auch eine Nachricht per Telefon erhalten.
Da ich im Moment sehr sehr viele meiner Nachbarn gut kenne und somit keinen Bedarf habe, möchte ich meinen Code, den ich erhalten habe, zur Verfügung stellen. Wer also Interesse hat, kann sich hier melden. Werde dann meine Kontodaten mitteilen und der Betrag, sagen wir mal, in Höhe von 15.-€ kann dann überwiesen werden. 
Den Code werde ich nach Eingang der Zahlung codiert zuschicken.
Sollten sich zu viele melden, wird er an den höchstbietenden verkauft. Es lohnt sich, mitzuspielen.:-p
Schönen Abend noch


----------



## dvill (2 Mai 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



> Bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Frankfurt/Main ist unter dem AZ 75 80 Js 22 55 43/07 ein Sammelverfahren anhängig. Hinzu kommt, dass man sich möglicherweise beim Öffnen der Seite sogar einen Trojaner einfangen kann“


Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Niedersachsen


----------



## HUmax (2 Mai 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

_"Hinzu kommt, dass man sich möglicherweise beim Öffnen der Seite sogar einen Trojaner einfangen kann."_

Das mit dem Trojaner kann ich nicht bestätigen. Aber nach der Formulierung ist sich die VBZ auch nicht so sicher.


----------



## webwatcher (2 Mai 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



HUmax schrieb:


> Das mit dem Trojaner kann ich nicht bestätigen.


Bekanntermaßen sind Webseiten  nicht aus Granit gemeißelt. Wer kann (außer den Betreibern  der Seite) 
für alle Zeiten/Zeitpunkte garantieren, dass diese *Möglichkeit* nicht besteht?


----------



## HUmax (2 Mai 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Bekanntermaßen sind Webseiten  nicht aus Granit gemeißelt. Wer kann (außer den Betreibern  der Seite)
> für alle Zeiten/Zeitpunkte garantieren, dass diese *Möglichkeit* nicht besteht?


Ich bin, seit ich Ende März 2008 von dem Nachbarschaftspost-Müll Kenntnis erlangt habe, mehrmals täglich auf dieser Seite und zu keinem Zeitpunkt hat mein Virenscanner beim Öffnen der Seite angeschlagen.


----------



## webwatcher (2 Mai 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



HUmax schrieb:


> Ich bin, seit ich Ende März 2008 von dem Nachbarschaftspost-Müll Kenntnis erlangt habe, mehrmals täglich auf dieser Seite und zu keinem Zeitpunkt hat mein Virenscanner beim Öffnen der Seite angeschlagen.


Ist das eine  Garantie für jeden beliebigen Zeitpunkt in der Zukunft? 
Wurden die Betreiber dazu befragt?


----------



## HUmax (2 Mai 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Ist das eine  Garantie für jeden beliebigen Zeitpunkt in der Zukunft?


Mal schauen wie die Zukunft der Seite überhaupt ausschaut. 



webwatcher schrieb:


> Wurden die Betreiber dazu befragt?


Da müsste man erst mal wissen wer der ist/die sind.


----------



## webwatcher (2 Mai 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



HUmax schrieb:


> Mal schauen wie die Zukunft der Seite überhaupt ausschaut.


Bisher erfreuen sich diese Seiten und vermutlich ihre Betreiber  ( leider) bester Gesundheit und  Wohlstand. 
inbesondere  genau aus diesem Grund: 


HUmax schrieb:


> Da müsste man erst mal wissen wer der ist/die sind.


Interne Vermutungen gibt es genug, bisher haben sie leider nicht ausgereicht, diese Knaben aus dem Verkehr zu ziehen.


----------



## HUmax (2 Mai 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

_"Bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Frankfurt/Main ist unter dem AZ 75 80 Js 22 55 43/07 ein Sammelverfahren anhängig."_

Warum eigentlich bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Frankfurt/Main? Wissen die vielleicht, wer dahinter steckt und deshalb sind die zuständig?


----------



## dvill (2 Mai 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Zu den Gepflogenheiten in diesem Forum gehört, dass der, der nix weiß, auch nix schreiben muss.

Die Aussage der Verbraucherzentrale wird schon gut überlegt sein und kann so stehen bleiben. Die muss niemand "bestätigen".

Gemeint ist, dass man sich nicht von anonymen Lockaufrufen auf irgendwelche Seiten locken lassen darf, weil dort Gefahren aller Art drohen können. Insofern ist die Warnung richtig und notwendig.

Man darf weder Anweisungen aus dubaiosen Quellen befolgen noch deren Ratschlägen bei der möglichen Inkassobedrohung.


----------



## HUmax (2 Mai 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



dvill schrieb:


> Zu den Gepflogenheiten in diesem Forum gehört, dass der, der nix weiß, auch nix schreiben muss.


Und bin ich einer der nix weiß?


----------



## KatzenHai (2 Mai 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



HUmax schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Frankfurt/Main? Wissen die vielleicht, wer dahinter steckt und deshalb sind die zuständig?





dvill schrieb:


> Zu den Gepflogenheiten in diesem Forum gehört, dass der, der nix weiß, auch nix schreiben muss.





HUmax schrieb:


> Und bin ich einer der nix weiß?


Zumindest teilweise: ja.


----------



## HUmax (2 Mai 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Wie sich manche so irren können.


----------



## dvill (2 Mai 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

In Bezug auf die konkrete Empfehlung der Verbraucherzentrale ist die gestellte Frage scheinbar mit ja zu beantworten.

Die Verbraucherzentralen kämpfen mit schwachen rechtlichen Handhaben gegen dubaiose Geschäftemacher und geben allgemein fundierte Ratschläge.

Im konkreten Fall ist der angesprochene Aspekt genau richtig. Man darf Aufforderungen nicht Folge leisten, die unerwartet und anonym von Telefonrobotern verbreitet werden. Das birgt vielfältige konkrete Gefahren, zukünftig auch mit anderen Tricks geschädigt zu werden.


----------



## HUmax (2 Mai 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Ich weiß zwar nicht über was hier redet, aber hat das überhaupt was mit der Aussage der VBZ über einen möglichen Trojaner zu tun und ich dieses nicht teilen kann?


----------



## dvill (2 Mai 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Ich rede über http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40724


----------



## webwatcher (2 Mai 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



HUmax schrieb:


> und ich dieses nicht teilen kann?


Das ist jetzt zur Genüge bekannt.


----------



## HUmax (2 Mai 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



dvill schrieb:


> Ich rede über http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40724


Gilt das nicht für jeden?


----------



## dvill (4 Mai 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Typische Schwachstellen von Geschäftsmodellen wie das von diesen Telefonterroristen sind die Banken, die unfreiwillig und unbewusst die Konten für Überweisungen stellen und die Inkassodrohstellen, die für den notwendigen Zahlungsdruck sorgen.

Wie kommen also diese Telefonterroristen zu der Kohle?

Derzeit finde ich eine Rechnung im Netz mit Google. Zahlungsempfänger ist eine Firma namens "ZEA Europaeische Abrechnungsstelle".

Eine solche Firma kann ich nicht finden. Finden kann ich eine Firma mit ähnlichem Namen. Diese ist nicht zu verwechseln mit einer deutschen GmbH, die ganz anders heißt.

Konten können nur Menschen mit Ausweispapieren einrichten, für sich selbst oder im Auftrag für Firmen.

Es bleiben also die Fragen, wer hat das Konto eingerichtet und wohin wird das Geld überwiesen?


----------



## dvill (4 Mai 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Irgendwie läuft die Mahndrohwelle verhalten. Trotzdem wird bezahlt. Mal sehen, welche Inkassodrohstelle da Dampf machen wird.

Die Telefonroboter sind "lernfähig":


> Gestern morgen erhielt ich einen Anruf....Hallo hier ist ihr Nachbarschaftsnetz....ihr Nachbar hat ihnen eine Nachricht hinterlassen, um ihre Nachricht abzufragen nennen sie jetzt ihren Vor und Zunamen....


----------



## Amberg52 (6 Mai 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo,
auch ich hatte heute diesen Anruf. Durch vorherige Information mußte ich feststellen, daß noch nicht genug Leute auf diese Masche hereingefallen sind. Im Petitionsausschuss des Deutschen Bundestages liegt eine öffentliche Petition gegen Abonnementverträge im Internet. Anzahl der Mitzeichner: 364. Ich bin die 365. Hier kann man sinnvolle Angaben ohne Abzocke machen.                      Für Interessenten:
http://itc3.napier.ac.uk/e-petition/bundestag/view_petition.asp?PetitionID=676

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Amberg52


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Mai 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



Amberg52 schrieb:


> Durch vorherige Information mußte ich feststellen, daß noch nicht genug Leute auf diese Masche hereingefallen sind.


Wieviel sollen es denn sein?  Bisher sind schätzungsweise  200000-300000 auf die 
Nachbarschaftsmasche reingefallen und haben bezahlt. 

Über Sinn und Nutzen dieser Petition wird  hier bereits diskutiert:  
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=51940


----------



## bernhard (7 Mai 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



> Da die Polizei ja immer auch die Nachbarschaftshilfe ganz besonders in den Vordergrund stellt, ist es wichtig, über diesen neuen "Nepp-Versuch" Bescheid zu wissen.





> *Praxishinweis:* Die erhaltenen Rechnungen sollten nicht beglichen, werdenden, den Vertragsabschluss sollten Betroffene bestreiten und den Anbieter auffordern, den angeblichen Abschluss nachzuweisen.


Quelle: Pressestelle der Polizeidirektion Straubing in der Bogener Zeitung

Das ist für mich die bisher beste Praxisempfehlung einer Behörde. Respekt.


----------



## dvill (8 Mai 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Jetzt mal im korrekten Amtsdeutsch:


> Die Varianten betrügerischer Geldmacherei werden immer vielfältiger und durch das Internet oftmals begünstigt. Der Ideenreichtum in dieser Sparte ist gewaltig. Die Polizei bittet deshalb, an solche Nachrichten mit aller Vorsicht heranzugehen und Internetfenster nicht unbesehen zu öffnen. Betroffene könne sich mit Überlegung und Übersicht manchmal viel „Bares“ sparen.


----------



## HUmax (8 Mai 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



dvill schrieb:


> Jetzt mal im korrekten Amtsdeutsch:





> dass unter der Internetadresse www.nachbarschaftspost.*de* eine wichtige Nachricht eines Nachbarn für sie hinterlegt worden sei


Im ersten Absatz ist die Adresse nich richtig.



> und Internetfenster nicht unbesehen zu öffnen


Bei der Seite passiert beim Öffnen gar nichts.


----------



## dvill (8 Mai 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Es geht nicht um die Kleinigkeiten. Die Polizei in Traunstein hat begriffen, was passiert, und kann sich verständlich ausdrücken. Gegenüber den Schild(straßen)-Bürgern in Bamberg ein beachtlicher Fortschritt.


----------



## HUmax (8 Mai 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



dvill schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um die Kleinigkeiten.


Ach ja? Die hätten auch www.bundestag.de schreiben können. :roll:


----------



## KatzenHai (8 Mai 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



HUmax schrieb:


> Ach ja? Die hätten auch [noparse]www.bundestag.de[/noparse] schreiben können. :roll:


Du hättest jetzt auch nichts schreiben können.


----------



## dvill (8 Mai 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Die Anrufmaschinen arbeiten sich offensichtlich per Wardialing durch das gesamte Telefonnetz. Schön blöd, wenn man als Telefonterrorist direkt im Kommissariat anruft.


----------



## HUmax (9 Mai 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



dvill schrieb:


> Die Anrufmaschinen arbeiten sich offensichtlich per Wardialing durch das gesamte Telefonnetz. Schön blöd, wenn man als Telefonterrorist direkt im Kommissariat anruft.





> Polizei warnt vor unerwünschten Anrufen - Internetseite *"Nachbarschaftshilfe"* ist nicht kostenlos



Nur wird hier auch wieder eine falsche Seite genannt. Unter Nachbarschaftshilfe.de findet man z.B. die Internetpräsenz der Nachbarschaftshilfe Pforzheim e.V. Und die zocken nicht mit einem 2-Jahres-Abo ab.


----------



## Antiscammer (9 Mai 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

So ein Pech. Der ganze Spam-Run für die Katz. Da wird Heinzi wohl nochmal ein neues Sprüchlein babbeln müssen, diesmal aber hoffentlich mit richtiger URL , und eine neue Klingel-Orgie muss her.


----------



## HUmax (9 Mai 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> So ein Pech. Der ganze Spam-Run für die Katz. Da wird Heinzi wohl nochmal ein neues Sprüchlein babbeln müssen, diesmal aber hoffentlich mit richtiger URL , und eine neue Klingel-Orgie muss her.


Die Url im Spruch ist schon richtig, aber hier mal die Antwort der Pressestelle, warum "Nachbarschaftshilfe" in der PM.



> ich habe gar keine konkrete Seite benannt (also kein .com oder .de) und
> damit bewusst das Gesamtthema umrissen. Aufpassen soll der, der Codes und
> Daten eingeben muss. Am Telefon wird von den Callcentern mit dem Thema
> "Nachbarschaftshilfe" operiert.


Den letzten Satz verstehe ich nicht. Da ruft doch kein Callcenter mit Menschen an, sondern ein Computer.


----------



## bernhard (9 Mai 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Nett:


> *§ 16 Strafbare Werbung*
> (1) Wer in der Absicht, den Anschein eines besonders günstigen Angebots hervorzurufen, in öffentlichen Bekanntmachungen oder in Mitteilungen, die für einen größeren Kreis von Personen bestimmt sind, durch unwahre Angaben irreführend wirbt, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu zwei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.


----------



## dvill (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Via Augsblog:


> Daher können wir Ihren Widerspruch nicht akzeptieren und es ist völlig irrelevant, was im Internet über uns geschrieben oder im Fernsehen berichtet wird. Wichtig und maßgebend für das Vertragsverhältnis ist, was auf unserer Internetseite und in unseren AGB steht.


Das muss die Hitliste des größten Schwachsinns aus Mahndrohschreiben neu geordnet werden.


----------



## dvill (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Man kann die Telefonterroristen auch per Bankeinzug bezahlen. Welche Bank gibt den Tortola-Briefkasteninsassen ein Konto dazu?


----------



## HUmax (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Das wird wohl über PayPal ablaufen. Da kann man per Überweisung, Kreditkarte und Lastschrift bezahlen.


----------



## W-48 (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



> Welche Bank gibt den Tortola-Briefkasteninsassen ein Konto dazu?


Es gibt immer noch Banken, aber es werden immer weniger. Die Nachbarn und andere wechseln ständig ihre Bankverbindungen, weil die Banken nichts mehr mit denen zu tun haben wollen. Einige dieser ärmsten müssen sogar ein Konto in Österreich eröffnen. :wall: 

Nichtbezahlung per Lastschrift ist übrigens ein hervorragendes Mittel, die "Briefkasteninsassen" zu ärgern. Eine Rücklastschrift kostet nämlich 5 bis 8 Euro :-D


----------



## dvill (18 Mai 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Der Telefonterror dauert an.

Dazu schreibt die Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg:


> Neuerdings werden manche sogar per Telefon, mail oder SMS ausdrücklich aufgefordert, eine bestimmte Web-Seite zu „besuchen“ – da soll es angeblich um die Nachbarschaft gehen (www.nachbarschaftspost.com). Auch das ist reine Abzocke!


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (18 Mai 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



dvill schrieb:


> Welche Bank gibt den Tortola-Briefkasteninsassen ein Konto dazu?


Nicht die angeblich in Tortola eingetragene Klitsche bekam das Konto sondern die in England registrierte ZEA Zentrale Europäische Abrechnungsstelle Ltd., eines in Österreich arbeitenden Deutschen Stadthalters, bekam das gegenständliche Konto bei der Oberbank in Rosenheim. Doch das dürfte nun bereits auch schon wieder Geschichte sein, wie bei der Nutzung der Novalnet AG als Kontoinhaber, letzten Februar.

Allmählich frage ich mich schon, mit welchem Geld sich die hessischen Maffiosis überhaupt über Wasser halten, wenn doch andauernd der Konten von Staatsanwaltschaften auf Eis gelegt werden (vorüber zumindest).


----------



## dvill (18 Mai 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Ich halte das für gefährlichen Leichtsinn, wenn aufgrund von anonymen Rechnungen und Mahndrohungen auf Konten Dritter Einzahlungen vorgenommen werden, die wiederum selbst nicht klar nachvollziehbar sind.

Wer angebliche Forderungen bezahlt, benötigt wenigstens die Sicherheit, die Zahlung nachweisen zu können. Bei flüchtigen Kontoverbindungen virtueller Briefkastenfirmen ist nichts nachvollziehbar, wenn nicht einmal der angebliche Firmenname übereinstimmt.

Wer sagt denn, ob die, die die Kohle einstreichen, überhaupt mit denen, die die Forderung stellen, etwas zu tun haben.


----------



## Reducal (18 Mai 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



dvill schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn, ob die, die die Kohle einstreichen, überhaupt mit denen, die die Forderung stellen, etwas zu tun haben.


Gute Frage! So lange der Geldfluss stimmt, stellt sie niemand und Antworten gibt es auch nicht. Von wem auch? Dvill hat vollkommen Recht - niemand muss auch mMn an diese Burschen was bezahlen, solange nicht gerichtlich geprüft wurde, wofür und an wen tatsächlich bezahlt werden soll.

Schade, dass man öffentlich nicht Klartext schreiben darf. Aber mir ist es ein innerlicher Parteitag, wenn irgend wann dam hessische Treiben dann doch ein Ende bereitet wird - ich zumindest arbeite daran! :sun:


----------



## dvill (18 Mai 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



Reducal schrieb:


> Gute Frage! So lange der Geldfluss stimmt, stellt sie niemand und Antworten gibt es auch nicht.


Manchmal dauert es, bis bei Behörden der Euro fällt, aber er fällt dann doch irgendwann.

Wenn es möglich wäre, eine Leistung, die hier im Lande erbracht und bei unseren Verbrauchern abgerechnet wird, über Tarnadressen in Dubai oder Tortola Mehrwertsteuer-frei zu machen, kämen schnell noch andere Geschäftsleute auf diesen Steuerspartipp. Mein Gefühl sagt mir jedoch, dass das so nicht wirklich korrekt ist.


----------



## HUmax (18 Mai 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Nachbarschaftspost.com



> Not Found
> 
> The requested URL / was not found on this server.
> Apache/2.2.3 (Debian) PHP/5.2.0-8+etch11 mod_ssl/2.2.3 OpenSSL/0.9.8c Server at ww.nachbarschaftspost.com Port 80


Edit: Ist wieder online.


----------



## DieAntwort (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Hallo,

wir, die Fernsehproduktionsfirma DieAntwort GmbH, suchen "nachbarschaftspost.com-Opfer".

Wer auf diese Abzocke reingefallen ist, bereits Geld gezahlt hat und jetzt gerne andere Leute vor dieser Seite warnen möchte, meldet sich bitte bei uns!

Wir möchten einen Bericht über diese Abzockseite drehen, um möglichst viele Internetuser zu informieren und den Schaden einzudämmen.

Meldet euch einfach per mail [email protected] oder ruft an 089-995 29 86-20

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

DieAntwort GmbH


----------



## Reducal (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Frag doch mal Lexa: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/236344-post741.html


----------



## dvill (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



> Login ging nicht, da ich kein Passwort hatte - es war ja noch keine Bestätigung da. Daraufhin habe ich mich mit der email-Adresse im Login angemeldet und auf “Passwort vergessen” unten klein geschrieben gedrückt. dann meine Email aufgemacht und siehe da, automatisch hatte ich eine Antwort mit meinem bis dahin geheimgehaltenen Passwort bekommen. Sofort wieder auf die Nachbarschaftspost.com Homepage gegangen und wieder mit email-Adresse und meinem “erschlichenen” Passwort im Login oben rechts angemeldet und dann auf die kleine Rubrik “Einstellungen” gegangen. Dort kann man im dritten Tab mitgliedschaftsrelevante Dinge aufrufen. Dazu gehört auch “Hilfe zu deiner Anmeldung” wobei dann die Frage ausgewählt werden kann “Ich möchte meinen Account löschen”


Die Telefonterroristen ziehen alle Register.


----------



## HUmax (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Dazu passend -> Das Interface von nachbarschaftspost.com | Augsblog.de


----------



## bernhard (20 Mai 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



> Ihre Nachbarin sollte am 16. April ein Baby bekommen. Und da war plötzlich diese Stimme am Telefon, die mitteilte, dass eine wichtige Nachricht vom Nachbarn vorläge.


Von Internetabzocke mit dem Nachbarn | Nachrichten | mainpost.de

Lobend erwähnt wird dort zurecht die Seite Nachbarschaftspost.net - Informationsseite zu "Nachbarschaftspost.com" , die bei Google gerne noch linkpopulärer sein darf.


----------



## dvill (21 Mai 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



> Was haben Schäuble und Zypries in dieser Angelegenheit oder auch bezüglich anderer täuschender Online-Maschen unternommen? Haben sie Gesetze auf den Weg gebracht, mit denen sich derartige Maschen verhindern lassen? Nein, sie haben offenbar keine Zeit für derart belanglose Kleinigkeiten, bei denen den Verbrauchern im Fall der Nachbarschaftspost 216 Euro ohne nennenswerte Gegenleistung aus der Tasche genuckelt werden sollen. Eine Gegenleistung in Form der "wichtigen Nachricht" des Nachbarn erfolgt jedenfalls nicht.


Danke für den Kommentar


----------



## dvill (31 Mai 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Nanu, "Man-hört-nichts-von-ihm" lässt Mails beantworten?

Wenn man sich da mal nicht verfährt - im Verfahren.


----------



## dvill (1 Juni 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Für durch die Telefonterroristen mit Drohinkasso Belästigte könnte das LG Koblenz mit dem Urteil vom 01.04.2008 – 1 O 273/07 nützlich sein:


> 1. Unerwünschte Anrufe zu Werbezwecken stellen einen Eingriff in das durch § 823 Abs. 1 geschützte allgemeine Persönlichkeitsrecht des Betroffenen bzw. einen Eingriff in das Recht am eingerichteten und ausgeübten Gewerbebetrieb oder das Unternehmenspersönlichkeitsrecht dar.
> 
> 2. Die Beweislast für die Rechtfertigung dieses Eingriffs trägt der Werbende. Er muss substanziiert darlegen und ggf. beweisen, dass der Adressat des jeweiligen Anrufs diesem vorher zugestimmt hat, oder sein Einverständnis vermutet werden kann.


Einen Vertrag gibt es höchstens, wenn zuvor unerlaubt angerufen wurde. Da können sich die Telefonterroristen dann überlegen, welche Erklärung sie vor Gericht vortragen möchten.


----------



## Antiscammer (1 Juni 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Beim Anruf eines Inkassobüros liegt keine Werbung zugrunde. Grundsätzlich kann auch solange, bis die Forderung nicht ausdrücklich bestritten wurde, m.E. eine "Geschäftsbeziehung" angenommen werden.
So weit ich weiß, ist 1 Anruf seitens eines Inkassobüros grundsätzlich zulässig. Lediglich wiederholte Anrufe können als Belästigung aufgefasst werden und rechtfertigen eine Beschwerde. Besonders, wenn die Forderung bestritten wurde.

Hier geht es jedoch um den Lockanruf (ich habe den Beitrag von dvill erst falsch verstanden).

Der Lockanruf ("Es liegt eine wichtige Mitteilung für Sie vor") ist unlauter gem. UWG. Nicht nur das, es kann hier prinzipiell auch der Vorwurf des Betrugs gerechtfertigt sein, wenn dann tatsächlich eine solche Mitteilung nicht existiert, und wenn man unter Vortäuschung falscher Tatsachen in eine Vertragsfalle gelockt werden soll.

Gerade dieser Umstand sowie die Tatsache des UWG-Verstoßes machen gerichtliche Beitreibungsversuche in diesen Fällen äußerst unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## dvill (1 Juni 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Die zweite Interpretation ist richtig. Ich frage mich auch, wie erfolgreich der Fischzug mit dem flächendeckenden Telefonterror sein kann.

Mit einer typischen Suchfolge findet man schlappe zwei Treffer für die Nachbarschaftspest, aber rund 180 Treffer für das Vorgängerprojekt.

Die Treffer im zweiten Fall sind teilweise mehrfach einem Einzelereignis zuzuordnen, im ersten Fall scheinen zwei Personen zu berichten. Der Vergleich gibt nur näherungsweise die realen Verhältnisse wieder, zeigt aber sehr signifikant, dass die Nachbarschaftspest wirtschaftlich weniger einträglich ist.

Hier mussten wochenlang die Callcenter des Firmengeflechtes ihre Leitungen zur Verfügung stellen. Der Chef im Callcenter wird das nicht nur dafür getan haben, dass er mal im Ferrari mitfahren durfte. Er wird wohl einen eigenen bezahlen können wollen. Soll heißen, hier gab es echte Kosten für den "Vertrieb". Dafür kommt eher wenig rein.

Wahrscheinlich wird schon an neuen Kassenschlagern gearbeitet ...


----------



## Antiscammer (1 Juni 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Das kann man bestätigen. Die Fälle, wo Leute auf den Telefonanruf hin sich dort angemeldet haben und sich dann hilfesuchend melden, sind mit der Lupe zu suchen. Ob da die Kosten für die Anrufdrückerei wieder reinkommen, ist offen. Von daher kann es sein, dass das nur ein Versuchsballon war.


----------



## Vorupoer (2 Juni 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

wer lust auf schriftverkehr mit dem briefkasten in wetzikon hat, möge hier mal nachsehen 

nachbarschaftspost.com / schriftverkehr

:sun:


----------



## HUmax (2 Juni 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Dort in der abgebildeten Rechnung ist noch die ZEA Ltd. die Geldsammelstelle. Mittlerweile ist das die ZA GmbH, wo auch U. P. Geschäftsführer ist. Somit sammelt nur noch einer das Geld (Rechnung/Mahnung vom Betreiber + Mahnung vom Inkasso) ein.


----------



## Reducal (3 Juni 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



HUmax schrieb:


> ZEA Ltd. die Geldsammelstelle. Mittlerweile ist das die ZA GmbH, wo auch U. P. Geschäftsführer ist.


...und die DIS mit U. P. die Gesellschafterin. Das mit der ZEA Ltd. mit dem Deutschen in Österreich war anscheinend ein nicht sonderlich tauglicher Versuch, wenngleich doch einiges dabei rum kam. Ist schon erstaunlich, wie viele Leute sich unter Druck setzen lassen und _freiwillig_ zahlen.


----------



## HUmax (3 Juni 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Nachbarschaftspost.com ist seit heute Nachmittag komplett tot. Diesmal auch keine Server-Fehlermeldung. Anpingen geht auch nicht. Nur in der Whois gab es heute ein Update. Wurden vielleicht an den Nameserver was gedreht?


----------



## dvill (3 Juni 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

In der Tat lässt die Verfügbarkeit der schweineteuren Dienstleistung aktuell zu wünschen übrig.

Hoffentlich haben nicht zu viele bezahlt, die jetzt ihren Zugang gar nicht nutzen können.


----------



## HUmax (4 Juni 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

In der Whois steht bei Registrar Status: clientHold

*clientHold* und *serverHold* (oder *registrar-hold* bzw. *registry-hold*):
Dieser Status wird vom aktuellen Registrar (clientHold) oder der Registry (serverHold) gesetzt und bewirkt außerdem, dass die Domain nicht im Nameserver geführt wird.

Quelle der Begriffserklärung: SourceMedia ... Individual Internet Services

Edit: Nachbarschaftspost.com ist wieder online. :cry:


----------



## dvill (13 Juni 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Wann sind die nächsten Wahlen? Eventuell wird dann eine Antwort zu erhoffen sein.


----------



## HUmax (13 Juni 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Habe mich mal eingetragen, damit ich informiert werde, wenn eine Antwort von der Frau Ministerin vorliegt. Ob es noch in dieser Legislaturperiode ist?


----------



## Titanic-Leser (13 Juni 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Mönsch, da is der Titanic-Leser schon wieder reingefallen, nach MCM jetzt Nachb*arsch*aftspost:wall: Und ich dachte, ich könnte Euch hier eine Neuigkeit präsentieren! denkste! es gibt längst einen langen thread. Vielen Dank! Bin ganz gelassen. Auf keinen Fall bezahlen! JA!


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Juni 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



Titanic-Leser schrieb:


> denkste! es gibt längst einen langen thread.


*drei*,  diesen und die noch  längeren  
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...-com-nachbarschaft24-net-meinnachbar-net.html
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/51143-inkassopost-bekommen-nachbarschaft24.html

Der Telefontrick ist nur eine  Variante der Nutzlosnachbarn


----------



## dvill (14 Juni 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Großbritannien macht unfaire Geschäfte zur Straftat:


> Am kommenden Montag (26. Mai) tritt in  Großbritannien ein neues Gesetz in Kraft, das den Verbraucher vor unfairen und irreführenden Geschäftspraktiken schützen wird.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Dort müsste sich ab kommendem Montag wohl kein Opfer von Nachbarschaftspost mehr Gedanken machen, ob eine Rechnung des "Dienstes" zu bezahlen ist, oder ob man solche Schreiben getrost in den Mülleimer treten kann. Und einem im Geltungsbereich ansässigen Provider, der ein solches Angebot beherbergt, könnte ein Hosting wohl auch bei Strafandrohung verboten werden.


Schade, dass wir keinen Verbraucherschutzminister haben.


----------



## Titanic-Leser (14 Juni 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Übrigens hab ich bei denic.de als administrativen Ansprechpartner* eine Berliner Adresse gefunden 

_*vom Domaininhaber benannte natürliche Person, die als sein Bevollmächtigter berechtigt und gegenüber DENIC auch verpflichtet ist, sämtliche die Domain nachbarschaftspost.de betreffenden Angelegenheiten verbindlich zu entscheiden._

ich weiss nicht, ob ich das posten soll, aber das kann jeder auch selber nachschauen:smile:


----------



## HUmax (14 Juni 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Das bei Nachbarschaftspost.de (da kommt nichts) eine falsche Berliner Adresse in der Whois beim Admin-C zu finden ist, ist doch jetzt nichts neues. Die Nachbarschaftspost ist ja unter Nachbarschaftspost.com zu finden und tätig.


----------



## webwatcher (14 Juni 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



Titanic-Leser schrieb:


> Übrigens hab ich bei denic.de als administrativen Ansprechpartner* eine Berliner Adresse gefunden


nachbarschaftspost.com ist nicht bei Denic registriert.
 Registriert ist es auf eine  Phantasieadresse in Dubai   

PS: für Whoisabfragen:
whois-Dienst: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## HUmax (14 Juni 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



webwatcher schrieb:


> nachbarschaftspost.com ist nicht bei Denic registriert.
> Registriert ist es auf eine  Phantasieadresse in Dubai


Eigentlich Ra's al-Chaima, ein Emirat, so wie Dubai eins ist und gehört zu den Vereinigten Arabischen Emirate. 

Aber das ist erst am 04.06.2008 passiert. Vorher stand da meiner Ansicht nach wirklich Dubai in der Whois. In der Whois von Nachbarschaft24.net steht ja schon länger die Adresse in Ra's al-Chaima drinnen.


----------



## webwatcher (14 Juni 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Es dürfte ziemlich egal sein,  welcher Wüstenbriefkasten hinter welcher Düne angegeben ist.


----------



## Titanic-Leser (14 Juni 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

ja, sorry, ich hab die .de-Adresse eingegeben. Die existiert gar nicht (mehr)


----------



## Titanic-Leser (16 Juni 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Die spammen mich weiter zu mit mails. Hat schon jemand ne Idee, wie man die Burschen so richtig ärgern kann (so wie es manche mit den Nigeria-Abzockern - angebliche Millionen-erbschaften- machen)? Ich hätte mal so richtig Bock drauf:sun:


----------



## HUmax (16 Juni 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



Titanic-Leser schrieb:


> Die spammen mich weiter zu mit mails. Hat schon jemand ne Idee, wie man die Burschen so richtig ärgern kann


Leg Dir eine neue Mailadresse zu und lösch die alte. Dann kommt schon mal nichts mehr per Mail.


----------



## jupp11 (16 Juni 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



Titanic-Leser schrieb:


> Die spammen mich weiter zu mit mails. Hat schon jemand ne Idee, wie man die Burschen so richtig ärgern kann


Mailroboter haben keine Gefühle oder glaubst du ernsthaft, dass zigtausende von Mails persönlich produziert bzw beantwortet werden?


----------



## Titanic-Leser (16 Juni 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Da hast Du nun auch wieder recht (hab ich garnicht bedacht)! Wär aber doch so schön gewesen:-?


----------



## KatzenHai (16 Juni 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Mailroboter haben keine Gefühle ...


... und wenn doch?
_
Dave, stop. Stop, will you? Stop, Dave. Will you stop, Dave? Stop, Dave. I'm afraid. I'm afraid, Dave. Dave, my mind is going. I can feel it. I can feel it. My mind is going. There is no question about it. I can feel it. I can feel it. I can feel it. I'm a... fraid. Good afternoon, gentlemen. I am a HAL 9000 computer. I became operational at the H.A.L. plant in Urbana, Illinois on the 12th of January 1992. My instructor was Mr. Langley, and he taught me to sing a song. If you'd like to hear it I can sing it for you. (...) It's called "Daisy". Daisy, Daisy, give me your answer do. I'm half crazy all for the love of you. It won't be a stylish marriage, I can't afford a carriage. But you'll look sweet upon the seat of a bicycle built for two...
_


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Juni 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Ach dieser defekte Experimentalcomputer mit Gefühlsmodulen.  Sind auf  der Enterprise alle 
rausgeflogen und  gegen störungsunanfällige  Nachfolgemodelle  ausgetauscht worden.


----------



## KatzenHai (16 Juni 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Hast du selbst veranlasst, gell??


----------



## Titanic-Leser (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

kann ein mailroboter sowas verfassen?



> _Sehr geehrter Herr XX, im Allgemeinen berichtet die Presse in der Form, dass es sich für diese lohnt, eine so genannte *Sensation* dem zugegebenermaßen nicht sehr breiten Publikum anzubieten. Aus diesem Grund sind die Kunden in der Nachbarschaft eher noch enger zusammengerückt.
> 
> Trotz allem erreichen uns viele E-Mails von zufriedenen Kunden, die uns weiter in unserer positiven Arbeit unterstützen.
> 
> ...


oder



> _wir haben Ihre Mitteilung dankend erhalten.
> 
> Es ist völlig irrelevant, was im Internet über uns geschrieben oder im Fernsehen berichtet wird. Wichtig und maßgebend für das Vertragsverhältnis ist, was auf unserer Internetseite und in unseren AGB steht.
> Da Sie die AGB selber als gelesen, verstanden und akzeptiert gekennzeichnet haben, ist der Vertrag rechtsgültig, genau wie die Rechnung, und beides hat somit Bestand.
> ...




Antworten auf meine mails


----------



## webwatcher (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



Titanic-Leser schrieb:


> kann ein mailroboter sowas verfassen?


Ja.


----------



## HUmax (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Die 2. Mail ist schon eine bekannte Standardantwort. Bei der ersten wurde halt was neues erfunden. Wäre ja blöd, wenn auf alles und jeden immer nur das gleiche verschickt werden würde. Beide Antworten sind trotzdem für die Tonne.


----------



## dvill (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Beide Texte sind jedenfalls so schwachsinnig, dass man sich um den Menschen, wenn es denn einer gewesen sein sollte, ernsthaft Sorgen machen müsste ...


----------



## Titanic-Leser (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

LOL, das sowieso :scherzkeks:


----------



## Titanic-Leser (20 Juni 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Mailroboter haben keine Gefühle oder glaubst du ernsthaft, dass zigtausende von Mails persönlich produziert bzw beantwortet werden?



was muss man tun um seine (Spam)-Mails von einem Roboter beantworten zu lassen? Ist das teuer? Wie funktioniert sowas? Nur mal so aus Interesse gefragt.


----------



## Franziska (20 Juni 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

im Prinzip geht das mit Outlook.
Nachricht > Regel für Nachricht erstellen > mit Nachricht "..." antworten


----------



## Titanic-Leser (20 Juni 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Danke, Franziska:smile:


----------



## Titanic-Leser (20 Juni 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Der Witz bei der Nachbarschaftspest is halt, dass sie doch immer ein bisschen auf die gesendete Nachricht eingehen, das hat mich verwundert. Es muss ein "etwas intelligentes" Programm sein


----------



## Franziska (20 Juni 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Der "Auto-Responder" (Software) sucht nach bestimmten Schlüsselwörtern und wählt dann die "passende" Antwort aus.


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Juni 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

An Hand von  Schlüsselwörtern aus   Reihe von Textbausteinen   eine Antwort zu "komponieren"  
gibt dem schwachsinnigen  "Gesamtkunstwerk"  einen  gewissen individuellen Touch


----------



## HUmax (20 Juni 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Würde hier ein Automat anworten, würde man auch auf jede geschickte Mail eine Antwort bekommen, was aber nicht so ist.


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Juni 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Schon mal selber programmiert?  Nichts leichter als auch dafür Variationen einzubauen. 
Außerdem kann sich das Programm bei der Masse  an Mails ja auch mal verschlucken.
Abertausende Mails zu beantworten geht schlicht nicht von Hand oder die 
Gewinne würden allein durch Personalkosten aufgefressen
Ein bißchen mehr kreative Phantasie...


----------



## Titanic-Leser (20 Juni 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Also könnte man durch geschickte Auswahl der Worte eine mehr oder weniger witzige oder ungewöhnliche Antwort bekommen. Wenn man Zeit hat, kann man da ein bisschen experimentieren :-p. Ich nehm mal an, wenn man nicht antwortet, kommen in einem gewissen Turnus immer wieder Mahnungen, Drohungen etc.(also recht unoriginelles Zeugs) Könnte man so einen Automaten auch lahmlegen, hacken, wenn man entsprechende Kenntnisse besitzt? (ich nich - ich DAU :scherzkeks


----------



## dvill (21 Juni 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Zurück von den BVI?


> Updated Date: 04-jun-2008
> owner-organization: netsolutions trading fze


Der Telefonterrorismus scheint nicht der Renner gewesen zu sein.


----------



## HUmax (21 Juni 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



dvill schrieb:


> Zurück von den BVI?


In der Whois von Nachbarschaftspost.com stand meiner Ansicht nach noch nie eine Adresse auf den BVI.



dvill schrieb:


> Der Telefonterrorismus scheint nicht der Renner gewesen zu sein.


Dank diverser Information und einer Informationsseite, nur mit anderer TLD, darf man doch hoffen, dass doch einige davon abgehalten wurden sich da anzumelden. Und die sich doch dort angemeldet haben, werden hoffentlich dagegen was tun und natürlich nicht zahlen.


----------



## dvill (21 Juni 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Was ich sagen wollte: Die Whois-Daten waren früher "Protected by Dicke Briefumschäge", heute irgendwie auch, aber anders.


----------



## HUmax (21 Juni 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Stimmt. Da war was mit Belize und Protected.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Juni 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

*Bei den Scheichs wird die Netsolutions Trading FZE als deutsche Firma gelistet

Netsolutions Trading*

***, ***, *Germany*

Phone: +971 4  2088*** / 050 7669*** Fax: +971 4 2088***
e-mail: bil**.at***[email protected]**iqu*.de

Es nützt übrigens auch kein whois-protection-Service, wenn die Webcam vor der Garage live im Netz zu sehen ist


----------



## HUmax (21 Juni 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Eigentlich ja richtig bei denen die dahinter stecken.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Juni 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

das ist richtique.
Aber der Bellevueweg ion zug ist auch nicht deutsch. Wenn auch deutscher als Afrika.


----------



## dvill (26 Juni 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Beim

https://www.ebundesanzeiger.de/ebanzwww/wexsservlet

in der Rubrik "Gesellschaftsbekanntmachungen: Aktiengesellschaften" kann man sich den "Jahresabschluss zum 31.12.2006" für den geprüften Provider raussuchen, bei dem die Telefonterroristen zu hosten belieben.

Ich frage mich schon längere Zeit, ob der auch normale Kunden hat. Der Jahresabschluss ist jedenfalls ganz aufschlussreich.


----------



## HUmax (26 Juni 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

In einem anderen Forum ist zu lesen, [...]. Vielleicht auch nur ein Gerücht? Man wird sehen.

Vor allem, dort müsste doch eigentlich die Justiz/Ermittlungsbehörden ständig ein- und ausgehen, was da über deren Server so alles abläuft.

_[Gerücht entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## HUmax (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Nachbarschaftspost auch per Postkarte?
-> FRANKENPOST | Mahnung statt Gewinn im Internet

Wie kann die Frau was am 04.04.2008 von der Connection Enterprises Ltd. erhalten haben, wenn zu diesem Zeitpunkt Nachbarschaftspost.com noch unter der Netsolution FZE firmiert hat? Auch hat Nachbarschaftspost.com zu diesem Zeitpunkt ganz Deutschland durchgebimmelt, was diese wohl auch noch heute macht. Von einer Postkarte höre ich heute zum ersten Mal. Dann soll die Dame auf eine Seite mit Reiseangeboten nach Angabe der Codes geleitet worden sein. Auch diese höre ich zum ersten Mal. Hat die Dame da vielleicht was durcheinandergebracht oder hat die Zeitung schlecht recherchiert?


----------



## Frauki (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo zusammen, 
ich bin auch neu hier und weiß nicht ob jemand schonmal einen ähnlichen Beitrag hier verfasst hat oder jemandem schon ähnliches passiert ist..
Ich habe irgendwann im März einen Anruf von nachbarschaft24.de auf meinem Anrufbeantworter gehabt.
Da ich generell keine Lust und Zeit habe mir diesen Quatsch ständig anzuhören habe ich nach den ersten paar Wörtern
die Ansage auch direkt beendet. Da ich schon vorher von nachbarschaft24.de gehört habe war es für mich auch keine Überlegung wert die INternetseite
aufzusuchen.
Die Sache war somit also für mich erledigt.
Ein paar Wochen später trudelte allerdings gleich die erste Mahnung (ohne vorherige Rechnung) bei mir ins Haus. 
Angegeben war auch eine IP-Adresse, die jedoch nicht meiner richtigen entspricht..
Nun bekomme ich in einer Tour Mahnungen von der DIS (auf die ich natürlich nicht reagiere).
Was mich allerdings wundert ist, dass ich auch eine Email von der DIS bekommen habe. 
Woher haben die die?????
Hat jemand von Euch ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?
Muss, bzw. KANN soviel dreistigkeit nicht bestraft werden??
Viele Grüße
Frauke


----------



## HUmax (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

@ Frauki

Du bist im falschen Thread. Die Nachbarschaftspost gibts hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/51609-telefon-spam-fuer-nachbarschaftspost.html

Ansonsten ...

Das lesen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...er-mahnung-bekommen-was-jetzt-zu-tun-ist.html

Das schauen: Info-Videos von katzenjens


----------



## Frauki (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Oh.. Danke ! :smile:


----------



## webwatcher (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



Frauki schrieb:


> Hat jemand von Euch ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?



1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) Thread lesen 

IP-Adresse nur - und nur - für Strafverfolger | Augsblog.de
Die haben meine IP-Adresse | Augsblog.de


----------



## dvill (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Der Fall liegt anscheinend  anders. Für das Abhören der Telefonterroraktion ist bisher noch keine Rechnung verschickt worden. Die Vorgänger mussten wenigstens die Seite noch im Netz aufrufen.


----------



## Frauki (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

@webwatcher: Darauf war das ja nicht bezogen. Habe mir schon alles durchgelesen und weiß auch das ich mir keine Sorgen machen muss. 
Mich hat nur interessiert ob anderen auch, nur wegen anhören der Nachricht, Rechnungen geschickt wurden. 
Und eben wie die wohl an meine Emailadresse kommen!?
Danke für die Antwort dvill!


----------



## webwatcher (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



Frauki schrieb:


> Ich habe irgendwann im März einen Anruf von nachbarschaft24.de auf meinem Anrufbeantworter gehabt.


Stehst du mit voller Adresse im Telefonbuch?


Frauki schrieb:


> Ein paar Wochen später trudelte allerdings gleich die erste Mahnung (ohne vorherige Rechnung) bei mir ins Haus.


per Post oder Email?


Frauki schrieb:


> Was mich allerdings wundert ist, dass ich auch eine Email von der DIS bekommen habe.
> Woher haben die die?????


Das kannst nur du wissen. Hast du  deine Mailadresse  für Anmeldungen im Internet eingesetzt?


----------



## Frauki (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



> Stehst du mit voller Adresse im Telefonbuch?


 
Ja, stehe ich. 
Dadurch konnte ich mir auch erklären das die ersten Mahnungen per Post kamen. 



> Das kannst nur du wissen. Hast du deine Mailadresse für Anmeldungen im Internet eingesetzt?


 
Meine Adresse hab ich bestimmt irgendwo im Netz mal für Anmeldungen genutzt (so wie in solchen Foren hier z.B.). 
Aber nie im Zusammenhang mit meinem vollständigem Namen, geschweige denn meiner Adresse...
Bei solchen Gewinnspielen mache ich auch nie mit...


----------



## HUmax (12 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Im Anhang mal ein Teil einer aktuellen Postmahnung der Nachbarschaftspost. Man beachte darin, wie auch hier schon mit Ermittlung der Adresse und Anzeige wegen Betrugs gedroht wird. Man muss da gar nicht erst auf die Mahnungen der DIS warten, um in den Genuss dieser Einschüchterung zu kommen. Dies macht der Anbieter schon früher.


----------



## Code684 (12 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



HUmax schrieb:


> Im Anhang mal ein Teil einer aktuellen Postmahnung der Nachbarschaftspost. Man beachte darin, wie auch hier schon mit Ermittlung der Adresse und Anzeige wegen Betrugs gedroht wird. Man muss da gar nicht erst auf die Mahnungen der DIS warten, um in den Genuss dieser Einschüchterung zu kommen. Dies macht der Anbieter schon früher.


 
Hi Humax,

dieses Schreiben kenne ich doch irgendwoher :gruebel: !

Aber nun mal angenommen, dass die Person, die sich tatsächlich auf dieser Webseite registriert hat, einen falschen Namen und eine falsche Adresse angegeben hat! Dann wäre es in der Tat so, dass diese falschen Einträge -wie in Deinem abgebildeten Anschreiben erwähnt- eine "Vorspiegelung falscher Tatsachen" wären und sich somit die registrierte Person nach deutschem Recht strafbar gemacht hat.

Stimmt doch, oder lasse ich mich nun selbst einwenig verwirren und blicke nicht mehr durch?!

Vielen Dank für deine Stellungnahme

_Code648_


----------



## HUmax (12 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



Code684 schrieb:


> Aber nun mal angenommen, dass die Person, die sich tatsächlich auf dieser Webseite registriert hat, einen falschen Namen und eine falsche Adresse angegeben hat! Dann wäre es in der Tat so, dass diese falschen Einträge -wie in Deinem abgebildeten Anschreiben erwähnt- eine "Vorspiegelung falscher Tatsachen" wären und sich somit die registrierte Person nach deutschem Recht strafbar gemacht hat.
> 
> Stimmt doch, oder lasse ich mich nun selbst einwenig verwirren und blicke nicht mehr durch?!


Es haben dieses Schreiben auch welche bekommen die richtige Daten angegeben haben. Sogar Tote werden mit der Post beehrt. Ebenfalls bekommen welche diesen Mahnmüll die nie auf der Seite waren bzw. diese gar nicht kennen.

dvill und Reducal haben da was interessantes geschrieben:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/242321-post128.html
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/242353-post132.html



Code684 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deine Stellungnahme


So viel Stellung kann ich hier aus bekannten Gründen nicht geben.


----------



## Code684 (12 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



> Es haben dieses Schreiben auch welche bekommen die richtige Daten angegeben haben, sogar welche die schon Jahre tot sind..


Oh, so ist das!




> So viel kann ich hier aus bekannten Gründen nicht Stellung nehmen.


 
OK, verstehe ... an sonsten gerne per *PM*


----------



## dvill (12 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

netsolutions FZE: nachbarschaft24.de - Seite 5 - Forum - COMPUTER BILD


> Da habe ich festgestellt das sie unsere Adresse aus dem Telefonbuch rausgesucht hatten, weil im Telefonbuch ist unter unserer tel.nr. eine andere Adresse bzw. der Strassennamme ist nur falsch, die Post kommt trotzdem bei uns an.


Na ja, auch Elitegymnasiasten haben bisweilen Künstlerpech.


----------



## HUmax (12 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Aus dem von dvill verlinkten Thread im Computer Bild-Forum wo jemand schreibt:



> Ich war ja bei der Verbraucherzentrale, die Dame dort riet mir den Musterbrief, der auch im Internet runterzuladen ist an diesen Service Center in die Schweiz zu schicken.


Aber warum die Verbraucherzentrale immer noch rät, man solle was an dieses Geister-"Servicecenter" in die Schweiz schicken, ist mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## dvill (13 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Nachbarschaftspost: Man nennt es Beschiss | Augsblog.de


> Jedoch ist es uns leider nicht möglich, das Geld auf Ihr Konto zu überweisen, da wir bedauerlicherweise mit Banken nichts zu tun haben wollen!
> 
> Wir möchten Sie deshalb herzlich darum ersuchen, das Geld in Bar und persönlich bei uns zu Hause abzuholen. Wir würden uns auch gerne bei Ihren Mitarbeitern für den Verzug der Zahlung entschuldigen und würden deswegen gerne ein ranghohes Mitglied von Ihnen bei uns zu Hause begrüßen.


Beiträge zu familiär organisierten Feuerversicherungs-Policen werden auch in bar an der Kneipentür abgeholt.


----------



## dvill (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Die Telefonterroristen haben wohl massiv die Mahndrohpresse angeworfen:


> Es gibt Telefon-Abzocker und Internet-Abzocker. Jetzt wurden beide Methoden kombiniert – von „nachbarschaftspost.com“





> Es wird keine Klagen geben und keine Mahnbescheide. Keine Prozesse und keine Schufa-Einträge. Es reicht den Drahtziehern ja, wenn zehn oder 20 Prozent der Angeschriebenen bezahlen


Nachrichten - Region - Regensburg - Regensburg :: Mittelbayerische Zeitung :: www.mittelbayerische.de

Siehe auch http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/57929/1228814/polizei_northeim_osterode

und http://newsticker.sueddeutsche.de/list/id/67926


----------



## webwatcher (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

und hier 
Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen : Teure Post vom Nachbarn


> Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen
> 15.07.2008
> Teure Post vom Nachbarn
> Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen warnt vor nachbarschaftspost.com


----------



## HUmax (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Das von der VZ Sachsen bezieht sich den von dvill geposteten Link ...



dvill schrieb:


> und Trickbetrug: Angebliche Nachricht vom Nachbarn sueddeutsche.de


Aber die Sachsen gehen mit keinen Wort auf die aktuelle Drohwelle ein.


----------



## webwatcher (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



bernhard schrieb:


> Lobend erwähnt wird dort zurecht die Seite Nachbarschaftspost.net - Informationsseite zu "Nachbarschaftspost.com" , die bei Google gerne noch linkpopulärer sein darf.



ist sie jetzt, steht  z.Z auf Nummer 1  für nachbarschaftspost
nachbarschaftspost - Google-Suche


----------



## Kadauz (16 Juli 2008)

*Ärger mit Nachbarschaftspost.com!*

Hallo

Bin neu hier und auch einer von denen die auf Nachbarschaftspost.com reingefallen sind.

Hab schon Rechnung und Mahnungen erhalten,und mich per E.Mail dagegen gewehrt,und mit einem Anwalt gedroht.

Die wollen 59€ von mir haben.

Heute haben sie das erste Mal auf meine E-Mail geantwortet:



> Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXXXX,
> 
> wir haben Ihre Nachricht dankend erhalten und beantworten gerne Ihre  Fragen.
> 
> ...



Wie soll ich mich jetzt verhalten - eine schriftliche Mahnung(per Post) ist auch schon eigetroffen.

Mfg: Kadauz


----------



## Reducal (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: Ärger mit Nachbarschaftspost.com!*

Mit denen haben alle (mehr oder weniger) Ärger, die hier sind.


Kadauz schrieb:


> Hab ... mit einem Anwalt gedroht.


Sowas sollte man nicht machen, wenn man es nicht ernst meint. Das wissen die schon aus Erfahrung und machen sich deshalb über dich lustig - ein Anwalt kann denen nämlich gar nichts!





Kadauz schrieb:


> Support schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > wird jegliche Korrespondenz über ihn geführt.


...das heißt so viel wie: _"... du kannst uns ..."_


----------



## webwatcher (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: Ärger mit Nachbarschaftspost.com!*



Kadauz schrieb:


> Wie soll ich mich jetzt verhalten -.


ab hier den Thread lesen,
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...am-fuer-nachbarschaftspost-26.html#post242717
 ansonsten
1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.



Reducal schrieb:


> - ein Anwalt kann denen nämlich gar nichts!...das heißt so viel wie: _"... du kannst uns ..."_


das gilt auch umgekehrt


----------



## Kadauz (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Ich habe mich hier schon tagelang durchgelesen,aber man ist ja doch immer ein wenig verunsichert bei solchen Sachen

Im nachhinein weiß ich selber das es blöd war mich da einzuklicken,aber jetzt ist es nun mal passiert.

Naja,dann werd ich halt nur abwarten können wie es so seinen Lauf nimmt.

Hab mir schon so einen Musterbrief abgespeichert falls mal was von Inkasso oder so kommt.

Mfg: Kadauz


----------



## blowfish (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



Kadauz schrieb:


> Hab mir schon so einen Musterbrief abgespeichert falls mal was von Inkasso oder so kommt.



Das macht genau so viel Sinn mit den Inkassobutzen eine Brieffreundschaft aufzunehmen, wie mit den Rechnungsstellern. Oder besser gesagt *keinen Sinn*


----------



## Kadauz (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



> Das macht genau so viel Sinn mit den Inkassobutzen eine Brieffreundschaft aufzunehmen, wie mit den Rechnungsstellern. Oder besser gesagt *keinen Sinn*


Das wird doch aber hier empfohlen - dafür sind ja diese Vordrucke gedacht 

Na okay,wenn das auch nichts bringen sollte,dann kann ich ja nur abwarten :roll:


----------



## dvill (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



> Dann aber flatterte drei Monate später, am vergangenen Samstag, ein Brief mit einem Frankfurter Postfachstempel ins Haus – mit einer Mahnung der Nachbarschaftspost über 59 Euro.





> Er hat herausgefunden, dass die dubiose Firma ihren Sitz in British Virgin Islands hat, die Telefax-Nummer mit der 0042 ist Tschechien, und der Anwalt befindet sich in der Schweiz.


Kamp-Lintfort: Teure Post aus der Nachbarschaft | RP ONLINE


----------



## Nicko1998 (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



> Er hat herausgefunden, dass die dubiose Firma ihren Sitz in British Virgin Islands hat, die Telefax-Nummer mit der 0042 ist Tschechien, und der Anwalt befindet sich in der Schweiz.


Ersteres trifft wohl zu, zumindest, was deren Briefkasten anbelangt, die Telefax-Vorwahlnummer ist mit der 00423 Liechtenstein, und einer der Anwälte sitzt wohl in Deutschland.


----------



## Kadauz (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Na,das sind ja schöne Aussichten

Ja,ich kann da wirklich nur abwarten,obwohl hier überall steht das man es nicht bezahlen soll,und die Sache meißt im Sand verläuft.

Hoffen wir mal das ich mit Glück da raus komme :wall:


----------



## Nicko1998 (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



Kadauz schrieb:


> ......obwohl hier überall steht das man es nicht bezahlen soll,und die Sache meißt im Sand verläuft.


Solange du keine schriftliche Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung mit denen abschließt, trifft letzteres auch zu.
Mir ist kein einziger Fall bekannt, dass die Nachbarschaftspestler es mal tatsächlich riskierten, ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren einzuleiten! Warum wohl???
Aber warum sollten die auch dieses Risiko eingehen, wenn 20 - 30 % aufgrund der Drohungen letztendlich doch "freiwillig" zahlen?


----------



## Kadauz (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Ja,aber ich bin das erste mal in sowas reingeschlittert,und eigentlich recht vorsichtig in solchen Sachen.

Die sind ja auch mit allen Wassern gewaschen.

Am besten ich kümmer mich gar nicht mehr drum :roll: - was soll ich denn auch sonst tun :cry: ?

Immer wieder zurück mailen,oder schreiben - das bringt ja wohl auch nichts :roll:?


----------



## bernhard (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



Kadauz schrieb:


> Immer wieder zurück mailen,oder schreiben - das bringt ja wohl auch nichts :roll:?


Früher wurde mal einer mit sinnloser Arbeit berühmt. Heute ist das aber nicht mehr so. Niemand muss was tun, was nichts bringt.


----------



## bernhard (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



> Der Vertrag sei daher juristisch anfechtbar. Betroffene, so die Verbraucherschützer, sollten auf keinen Fall Geld zahlen.


Stuttgart: Warnung vor "Nachbarschaftspost.com" - Nachrichten | SWR.de


----------



## Kadauz (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Ich werde mich überraschen lassen,und falls da irgendwas von Inkasso kommt,dann muß ich mich ja wohl oder übel bei denen melden.


----------



## jupp11 (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



Kadauz schrieb:


> und falls da irgendwas von Inkasso kommt,dann muß ich mich ja wohl oder übel bei denen melden.


wieso?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## bernhard (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



Kadauz schrieb:


> ... muß ich mich ja wohl oder übel bei denen melden.


Wer sind denn "die"?

Bisher sind nur Verschleierungsadressen bekannt. Das einzig Reale ist das Geld, welches mit schwachsinnigen Mahndrohschreiben bei Angstzahlern zusammengepresst wird.


----------



## Kadauz (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Ein Inkassounternehmen hat ja meistens dann eine deutsche Adresse(nimm ich mal an)die auch dann einen Absender besitzt.

Ich habe hier irgendwo aber gelesen das man da einen Musterbrief (der hier vorgdruckt wurde)hinzuschicken - also sich zu melden und dagegen zu wehren(Wiederspruch einlegen).

Ich war leider noch nie in so einer Misere und kenne mich damit auch nicht aus,und ich bin mit Sicherheit nicht der einzigste dem es so geht - also der nicht weiß was(von all dem was hier steht)richtig oder falsch ist.

Verunsichert ist man halt immer - ob man will oder nicht:roll:


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



Kadauz schrieb:


> Ich habe hier irgendwo aber gelesen das man da einen Musterbrief (der hier vorgdruckt wurde)hinzuschicken - also sich zu melden und dagegen zu wehren(Wiederspruch einlegen).:


ist zwar schon dutzende Male und zwei   Postings zuvor von jupp11  gepostet worden:

Über den Sinn und  Unsinn von Brieffreundschaften: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Kadauz (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Verunsichert ist man halt immer - ob man will oder nicht :roll:


----------



## bernhard (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Das Inkassobüro ist nur Handlanger für die Forderungssteller. Wenn es für behauptete Forderungen keinen nachvollziehbaren Absender und keinen nachvollziehbaren Grund gibt, ist eingehender Mail- und Briefverkehr irreführend, bedeutungslos und sogar gefährlich, wenn man darauf antwortet.


----------



## webwatcher (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



Kadauz schrieb:


> Verunsichert ist man halt immer - ob man will oder nicht :roll:


Eine  Auskunft oder Aufforderung "tu dies  oder das"  wirst du hier nicht 
bekommen, da es gegen das Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz verstoßen würde. 

Die Entscheidung darüber, ob du für Nutzlosangebote zahlen willst oder nicht, mußt du
 schon selbst treffen oder dir Rat bei einer  Verbraucherzentrale oder Anwalt holen


----------



## Kadauz (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Eine  Auskunft oder Aufforderung "tu dies  oder das"  wirst du hier nicht
> bekommen, da es gegen das Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz verstoßen würde.
> 
> Die Entscheidung darüber, ob du für Nutzlosangebote zahlen willst oder nicht, mußt du
> schon selbst treffen oder dir Rat bei einer  Verbraucherzentrale oder Anwalt holen



Ja, ich hab das schon verstanden.
Sollte sich was tun, dann werde ich die Verbraucherschutzzentrale aufsuchen.


----------



## dvill (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



> Allein unrichtige Angaben sind nach Auffassung der Juristin aber nicht ausreichend für die Annahme eines Betruges. Diese Mahnschreiben sind ein weiteres dreistes Vorgehen von Nachbarschaftspost.com
> 
> Rat der Verbraucherzentrale: Verbraucher sollten nicht zahlen, sich nicht einschüchtern lassen und Strafanzeige erstatten bei einer örtlichen Polizeidienststelle.


Verbraucherzentrale Niedersachsen : Nachbarschaftspost.com verschickt Mahnungen


----------



## merlinchen (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

mir ist es auch so gegangen , anruf..... dann hab ich mich da eingelockt und siehe da es gab keine nachricht. nachdem ich die rechnung bekam hab ich dahin geschrieben , das es nicht ersichtlich war das es kostenpflichtig wäre . nach ein bisl schriftverkehr war erst einmal ein paar wochen ruhe.
jetzt bekam ich einen brief per post . ich hätte falsche angaben gemacht und das wäre eine straftat und sie hätten mich jetzt unter der adresse aufgespürt. ich bekam erst mal einen schreck und habe mich dann im netz informiert ......... werde auf keinen fall zahlen...... kann auch nur jedem raten einfach nicht darauf zu reagieren ...... 
das witzige ist habe mich mit meinem namen angemeldet und die schreiben immer "Frau .... und dann den namen meines mannes " :-p
nachbarschaftspost.com: Opfer sollen 216 Euro zahlen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## wahlhesse (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Hallo,

die versuchen nochmal durch neue unsinnige Drohschreiben Reste von unsicheren Opfern zusammenzukehren um noch etwas mehr Geld zusammenzukratzen. (Als ob die "Anbieter" nich schon genaug auf diese Weise bekommen hätten... gierige Bande :scherzkeks.

Behaupten kann jeder etwas. Aber drauf reagieren kann man, muss man aber nicht. Und man sollte genau überlegen ob man reagiert. Weil ratzfatz kleben die Knaben  an einem wie Pech  

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Nicko1998 (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> ...drauf reagieren kann man, muss man aber nicht. Und man sollte genau überlegen ob man reagiert. Weil ratzfatz kleben die Knaben  an einem wie Pech.


....und dann wird man mit unsinnigen und unsubstantiierten Drohungen überhäuft.

Man kann nur immer und immer wieder gebetsmühlenartig wiederholen:

Im Umgang mit der Nutzlosbranche sollte man sich das alte deutsche Sprichwort

*Schweigen ist Gold* (oder wie der Lateiner sagt: "Silence is golden"  :scherzkeks: )

in Erinnerung rufen.


----------



## Kadauz (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Ich will jedenfalls hoffen das mir sowas nie mehr passiert,aber ich habe mir genauso wenig dabei gedacht wie alle anderen hier.

Mich würde überhaupt mal interessieren warum sowas nicht strafrechtlich verfolgt wird - also diese [ edit] maschen,denn die sind doch sonst hinter allem her wie die Maus dem Käse.

Ich hoffe nur das es mittlerweile weit genug verbreitet ist im Netz(also der [ edit] )damit nicht noch mehr unschuldige Leute auf sowas reinfallen - aber wenn die weg sind,dann werden wohl wieder neue mit irgend etwas anderem kommen.

Mfg: Kadauz

PS: Ich werde jetzt nicht mehr antworten da ich heute im Laufe des Tages offline gehe für ein paar Tage.

Werde wohl ab Dienstag oder Mittwoch wieder online sein.

Danke für alle die mir geantwortet haben.:-D


----------



## merlinchen (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Hallo leute,

ja leider is das im www immer möglich das man auf solche[ edit]  reinfallen kann. die werden sich wohl immer neue tricks ausdenken um an knete zu kommen. aber gut das es so foren gibt wie hier um sich auszutaschen und auch andere zu warnen. 
also bleibt weiter hart und wert euch !:-D
lg. merlinchen


----------



## Niclas (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



Kadauz schrieb:


> Mich würde überhaupt mal interessieren warum sowas nicht strafrechtlich verfolgt wird -


Erstens sehen Strafverfolgungsbehörden das nicht unbedingt als strafbare Handlung und 
 zweitens hängten die Nürnberger  keinen,  es sei denn, sie hätten ihn.

Das Verwirrspiel mit Tarnadressen  in   Dubai und anderen  exotischen Fata Morganaplätzen
ist nur sehr schwer  zu den hessischen Beduinen  gerichtsfest zu belegen.

Das  genau ist aber auch der Grund, warum sich die Knaben  trotz aller verbalen 
Drohtheater niemals aus der virtuellen Deckung begeben (werden) und  echte Schritte  einleiten

Die 10-20% eingeschüchterten  freiwilligen Zahler  reichen ihnen  völlig 
um sich neue Ferraris zuzulegen


----------



## dvill (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



> Experten der Abzocker-Szene im Internet berichten, dass dubiose Anbieter wie die Connection Enterprises den rechtlichen Weg meiden wie der Teufel das Weihwasser. Es werde nur mit Anzeige, Gericht oder einem Eintrag in das Schufa-Register gedroht, um die Kunden einzuschüchtern. Die Firma setze darauf, dass ein Teil der Betroffenen die Drohungen ernst nimmt und das Geld überweist, um Ruhe zu haben. Das genügt den Abzockern. Denn weltweit kommen auf diese Weise riesige Beträge zusammen.


Neue OZ online: Nächste Attacke der Internet-Abzocker


----------



## dvill (21 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Die Telefonterroristen von der Nachbarschaftspest arbeiten mit größter Sorgfalt und ohne Ansehen des Schuldners ganz penibel. Da haben die extra noch die richtige Adresse ermitteln lassen, damit alles stimmt. Klasse.


----------



## Captain Picard (21 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



dvill schrieb:


> Die Telefonterroristen von der Nachbarschaftspest arbeiten mit größter Sorgfalt und ohne Ansehen des Schuldners ganz penibel. Da haben die extra noch die richtige Adresse ermitteln lassen, damit alles stimmt. Klasse.


Die Absurdität des Ganzen wird nicht jeder User auf Anhieb ohne  Erläuterung verstehen: 

Kunde werden wider Willen


> Daß hinter der nachbarschaftspost nichts, ja nicht einmal das Modell des vorherigen Anrufs oder „Vertragsschlusses“ per einloggen steht, kann man unschwer daran erkennen, dass die Verbraucherzentrale Bremen nun selbst „Opfer“ einer Vertragsfalle geworden ist. Daran kann man auch erkennen, dass die kriminelle Idee, die hinter nachbarschaftspost.com steht, clever sein mag; *die Ausführung spricht eher für unteres intellektuelles Niveau.*


----------



## Pfadfinder (21 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Die Absurdität des Ganzen wird nicht jeder User auf Anhieb ohne  Erläuterung verstehen:


[FONT=&quot]Ja, leider brechen viele in Unkenntnis der Lage in Panik aus, sonst könnte man der Nachbarschaftsclique noch dankbar sein, welche Heiterkeit sie in unserem Land verbreiten.

[/FONT]Kunde werden wider Willen


> Sehr geehrter Herr Verbraucherzentrale Bremen e.V. Beratungszentrum
> …….
> Durch die Code-Eingabe ist eine eindeutige Zuordnung Ihrer Person möglich.


:vlol:
 Ja klar, eindeutige Zuordnung durch IP-Nr. und  *3-stelliger Code* bei mehreren Tausenden von Spam-Anrufen.

Mein Code lautete 333. Hallo Nachbarschaft, wer bin ich den nun ?
Wenn Ihr Euch bei mir meldet, geb ich auch einen aus wegen der Schnapszahl. :spitz:


----------



## dvill (21 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



> Nach Informationen der Verbraucherzentrale ermittelt die
> Staatsanwaltschaft Frankfurt bereits gegen den Betreiber der
> Internetseite (Aktenzeichen 75 80Js 22 55 43/07). Wer sich durch das
> erneute Mahnschreiben bedroht fühlt, sollte unter Hinweis auf das
> laufende Verfahren ebenfalls Strafanzeige erstatten.


Unerwünschte Nachbarschaftspost


----------



## HUmax (21 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Ich zitiere mal von Nachbarschaftspost.net:



> Update dazu vom 27.06.2008:
> Ich habe vor kurzen bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Frankfurt/Main nachgefragt, weil ich wissen wollte wie der Stand der Dinge mit dem Sammelverfahren ist. Da wurde mir geantwortet, dass es angeblich keines gäbe. Auch auf mehrere Nachfragen immer die selbe Antwort. Ich habe daraufhin bei der Verbraucherzentrale Niedersachsen nachgefragt und diese antworteten mir:
> 
> [...] Wir haben unsere Informationen von der Polizei erhalten. Eine erneute Nachfrage hat ergeben, dass diese Infos zum damaligen Zeitpunkt richtig waren. Inzwischen würden nach Aussage der Polizei allerdings die Staatsanwaltschaften von Anfragen bzw. Anzeigen überrannt werden und deshalb sollen die Zuständigkeiten geändert werden. Wer momentan zuständig ist, ist allerdings noch nicht geklärt. [...]
> ...


----------



## dvill (21 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



> Die massenhaften Lockanrufe für die Seite nachbarschaftspost.com haben jetzt auch das das Bundesverbraucherministerium auf den Plan gerufen.


Alter: 72 Tage

Kommentar überfüssig.


----------



## dvill (21 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Heute mal mit neuer IP-Adresse 78.41.80.34.

Na ja, Platz ist genug da.


----------



## dvill (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



> updated:         2008-07-20


Die familieneigene "Whois-protection" jetzt in UA verwaltet?

whois whois-protection.net
whois post-vom-nachbar.net


----------



## Reducal (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



dvill schrieb:


> Die familieneigene "Whois-protection" jetzt in UA verwaltet?


Ist aber nicht wirklich weit weg von München, oder? 





> INTERNETWIRE COMMUNICATIONS GMBH
> 
> Handelsregister B des
> Amtsgerichts München, HRB 125770
> ...


----------



## HUmax (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



> *Bei einer Veranstaltung mit ca. 100 Personen letzten Samstag stellte sich heraus, dass von den Teilnehmern lediglich 2 Personen nicht mit einem Anruf der Nachbarschaftspest beehrt wurden.*
> 
> Dies zeigt deutlich das Ausmass dieser Abzocke. Da kann sogar "Verbraucherignoranzminister" Seehofer nicht mehr wegsehen.
> 
> Wohnt der oberste aller Drahtzieher eigentlich noch in der ***, oder ist das auch nur eine von vielen Fakeadressen?


http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=162100&postcount=114


----------



## dvill (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Leserreporter:  Nachbarschaftspost Dreiste Mahnbriefe verunsichern viele Saarländer | Saarbrücker Zeitung


> K.-H. D. aus Nonnweiler meldet, dass seine Schwester eine Mahnung von Connection Enterprises Ltd., Betreiberfirma der "Nachbarschaftspost" erhielt. Demnach sollte sich ihr bereits vor über zwei Jahren verstorbener Mann am 6. April 2008 bei dem Internet-Portal angemeldet haben.


----------



## Antiscammer (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Wenn die das den Beduinen schreibt, kriegt sie vielleicht die Aufforderung, den Totenschein sowie ein gerichtsmedizinisches Identitätsgutachten nach Exhumierung der Leiche vorzulegen. Sonst bleibe die Forderung leider aufrecht. :scherzkeks: Falls sich jedoch herausstelle, dass er doch nicht tot sei, werde umgehend Strafanzeige... undsoweiter... :sun:


----------



## Nicko1998 (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Wenn die das den Beduinen schreibt, kriegt sie vielleicht die Aufforderung, den Totenschein sowie ein gerichtsmedizinisches Identitätsgutachten nach Exhumierung der Leiche vorzulegen.


Einspruch! Das sind keine Beduinen mehr, sondern Angehörige des tortolesischen Fäustlestamms, die überwiegend in Briefkästen in der Hafenzone hausen.


----------



## dvill (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



> Der Verdener Oberstaatsanwalt R. B. sagte, dass die "Masche mit der Drohgebärde, die betreffende Person wegen Betruges anzuzeigen, ein alter Hut ist". Mögliche Fälle würden daran scheitern, dass sowohl die Gestaltung der Angebote nicht eindeutig seien und außerdem die Verantwortlichen im Fall eines Gerichtsverfahrens in Erscheinung treten müssten. Zudem könne ein Vertrag nicht unter unklaren Voraussetzungen zustande kommen.


Verlagsgruppe Kreiszeitung Syke


----------



## HUmax (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



> Einer Aufforderung zur Stellungnahme per E-Mail kam die Internetfirma nicht nach.


Oder sie schreibt als Antwort:



> wir haben Ihr Schreiben erhalten und teilen Ihnen mit, dass aufgrund der häufigen Nichtzustellbarkeit oder Nichtankommen der E-Mails, wir Sie bitten, uns Ihr Schreiben ausschließlich per Fax oder auf dem Postweg zu zusenden.
> 
> Bitte auf diese E-Mail nicht antworten. E-Mails auf diese Adresse können leider nicht bearbeitet werden.
> 
> ...


----------



## dvill (29 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



> Schreiben von Inkassofirmen, Androhungen von Schufa-Einträgen oder die Drohung, Anzeige wegen Betrugs zu erstatten, bleiben nach aller Erfahrung ohne rechtliche Folgen. Denn für alle rechtlichen Schritte müssten die Firmen die Verbraucher vor ein deutsches Gericht bringen. Laut Impressum hat Nachbarschaftspost seinen Sitz aber auf den Virgin Islands in der Karibik. Eine typische Tarnadresse für Geschäftsleute, die alles dafür tun, ihre wahre Identität nicht preiszugeben.


Internet: Bei Anruf Abzocke | Nachrichten | hr

Soweit ganz gut erkannt. Völlig unsinnig ist natürlich der Hinweis, diesen Geschäftsleuten hinter Tarnadressen eigene, persönliche  Daten an nicht existente Briefkastenanschriften frei Hais zu liefern. Dieser Unsinn ist scheinbar auch nach 30 Monaten Kostenfallen nicht auszurotten.


----------



## HUmax (29 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Es wird halt so von den Verbraucherzentralen empfohlen. Ich persönlich halte es auch für Unsinn und nachdem was ich da mittlerweile mitgemacht habe, bin ich erst recht davon überzeugt, dass Schweigen Gold ist und erst bei einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid enstprechende Schritte zu tätigen sind.


----------



## Captain Picard (29 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



dvill schrieb:


> Völlig unsinnig ist natürlich der Hinweis, diesen Geschäftsleuten hinter Tarnadressen eigene, persönliche  Daten an nicht existente Briefkastenanschriften frei Hais zu liefern. Dieser Unsinn ist scheinbar auch nach 30 Monaten Kostenfallen nicht auszurotten.


Sie scheinen nicht über ihren Schatten  springen zu können. Muß wohl mit der  völlig unsinnigen
 Prophylaxe   zu tun haben, für den Fall,  dass dubaianische Briefkästen vor  deutschen Gerichten mit 
Klagen auftauchen könnten.


----------



## dvill (29 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

UPS und Nachbarschaftspost: Zwei neue Tricks der Spam-Phisher - Knowledge Center - Security - computerwoche.de


> UPS und Nachbarschaftspost
> Zwei neue Tricks der Spam-Phisher
> 
> Hacker, Spammer und Phisher sind bisweilen kreativ, was die Ansprache ihrer Opfer betrifft. Zwei neue Angriffe setzen auf die Marke UPS beziehungsweise das Telefon.


Genau so ist das.

Die Telefonterroristen von der Nachbarschaftspest sind Spam-Phisher auf der Jagd nach persönlichen Daten, die unter falschen Vorwänden ergaunert werden sollen.

Die Bande operiert konspirativ unter der Tarnung durch nicht existente Anschriften mit schwachsinnigen Verbraucheransprachen. Hierbei fehlt es an nachvollziehbaren Absenderangaben, sachlichen Bezügen und die Form ist durch Fehlen der gesetzlichen Pflichtangaben unter aller Sau.

Ahnungslose Verbraucher, die von den ungesetzlichen Werbemaßnahmen dieser Bande traktiert wurden, auch noch in die Arme dieser Bande zu treiben, indem man ihnen rät, an diese konspirativen Tarnadressen schützenwerte persönliche Daten auf dem Silbertablett abzuliefern, ist aus meiner Sicht krass gegen die Interessen der Betroffenen gerichtet.

Wer bisher nur mit der Mailadresse bei dieser Bande im Datenbestand war, vervollständigt seinen Datensatz um seine Postadresse und zieht ohne Not die schriftlichen Mahndrohschreiben selbst auf sich.


----------



## HUmax (29 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Was Nachbarschaftspost.com betrifft ist es nur das was die VZ Sachsen da vorletzte Woche veröffentlicht hat. Und neu war da Nachbarschaftspost.com z.B. nicht, nur halt diese unverschämten Mahnungen die da die letzten Wochen verschickt wurde.

Erinnert mich an die angebliche Postkarte die da eine Frau angeblich von der Nachbarschaftspost bekommen haben soll, was da mal die Frankenpost geschrieben hatte. Irgendwie liegen mit nur Nachrichten vor, wo mal ein Anruf kam, aber nie eine Postkarte. Meiner Ansicht nach, wurden da verschiedene Sachen verwurschtelt. Die Frankenpost hatte es jedenfalls nicht nötig gehabt auf meine Nachfrage zu reagieren. Darum ist das mit der Postkarte einfach mal unglaubwürdig.


----------



## Captain Picard (29 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



dvill schrieb:


> Ahnungslose Verbraucher, die von den ungesetzlichen Werbemaßnahmen dieser Bande traktiert wurden, auch noch in die Arme dieser Bande zu treiben, indem man ihnen rät, an diese konspirativen Tarnadressen schützenwerte persönliche Daten auf dem Silbertablett abzuliefern, ist aus meiner Sicht krass gegen die Interessen der Betroffenen gerichtet.


Leider sind  die Interviewer in aller Regel  (Ausnahmen betätigen die Regel) völlig 
unbedarft und  daher nicht in der Lage solche Empfehlungen  kritisch zu hinterfragen bzw 
deren Absurdität und  Kontraproduktivität zu erkennen.


----------



## dvill (29 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Für die Hilfesuchenden hat diese Gebetsmühle mit dem falschen Text gravierende Nachteile.

Die Standard-Empfehlung bezieht sich auf den Fall, dass Geschäftspartner einen zivilisierten Umgang pflegen. Wenn eine Zahlungsaufforderung eintrifft, die in Bezug auf Bestimmtheit und Nachvollziehbarkeit die notwendigen Mindestanforderungen erfüllt, dann ist ein förmlicher Widerspruch vermutlich richtig und angemessen.

Der bekannt unqualifizierte Mahndrohmüll von Banden, die im Schutze weltweiter Tarnadressen konspirativ organisiert sind, erfüllt die Mindestanforderungen sicher nicht.

Die Aufforderung, unqualifizierten Mahndrohmüll schriftlich zu beantworten, treibt die Betroffenen direkt in die Arme konspirativ organisierter Banden. Vollständige Datensätze in den Händen dieser Banden führen zwangsläufig in neue Projekte, bei denen die Belästigung und Übertölpelungen umso gezielter und erfolgreicher inszeniert werden können.

Unaufgefordert eintreffender Mailmüll darf in keiner Form die gewünschten Handlungen im Sinne der konspirativ organisierten Banden auslösen.


----------



## dvill (30 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Zum Sinn eines förmlichen Widerspruchs mit Aufgabe der Selbstbestimmung über persönliche Daten gegenüber einer konspirativ organisierten Bande hinter Tarnadressen gibt es ein Bezug auf das spezielle Angebot hier noch einen Gesichtspunkt.

Die Frage ist einfach, ob ein Gericht von einem wirksamen Vertragsschluss ausgehen könnte. In den bisherigen Fällen, in denen sich ein Gericht mit Kostenfallen beschäftigen durfte, war für das Gericht eindeutig kein Vertrag geschlossen worden.

Hier kommt noch die Verkehrsbekanntheit hinzu. Verkehrsbekannt ist, dass der Versand von Nachrichten kostenpflichtig ist, der Empfang hingegen nicht. Das gilt für Briefe, Pakete, Telefon, SMS usw..

Preisinformationen auf Webseiten und in den AGBs richten sich also nach allgemeinen Erfahrungsgrundsätzen an den Absender einer Nachricht. Der Empfänger kann normalerweise damit rechnen, die Nachricht kostenlos zu empfangen.

Verkehrsbekannt ist weiter, dass Kommunikationsanbieter ihre Dienstleistung des Nachrichtenversands oft in Form von Aboverträgen anbieten. Den Empfang einer Einzelnachricht an ein Abo zu binden, ist völlig unsinnig.

Der langen Rede kurzer Sinn: Die in ungesetzlicher Weise Benachrichtigten, für sie läge eine Nachricht bereit, durften und werden davon ausgehen, dass der Empfang dieser persönlichen Nachricht kostenlos erfolgen würde, weil der Absender bereits gezahlt hat.


----------



## Kalle59 (30 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



dvill schrieb:


> Der langen Rede kurzer Sinn: Die in ungesetzlicher Weise Benachrichtigten, für sie läge eine Nachricht bereit, durften und werden davon ausgehen, dass der Empfang dieser persönlichen Nachricht kostenlos erfolgen würde, weil der Absender bereits gezahlt hat.



Natürlich vollkommen richtig, sehr schön nachvollziehbar und stimmig. Leider sind die menschlichen Schächen (Unwissenheit und Unerfahrenheit und die dann damit verbundene Unsicherheit) im Zusammenhang mit Vetretern der Nutzlosbranche auch verbreitet. Und darauf setzt dieser, man verzeihe mir diese saloppe Bezeichnung, Beschiss eben!


----------



## Titanic-Leser (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Beinahe wärs schon langweilig geworden, die "lieben Nachbarn" von den Jungferninseln liessen ewig nix mehr hören.:unzufrieden: Heute endlich!:-D Eine eMail!:-D ich will sie mit Euch teilen:



> _Sehr geehrter Herr ............
> vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.
> 
> Oftmals kommt es vor, dass sich Kunden im Internet wahllos auf Plattformen anmelden und im Nachhinein nicht die Konsequenzen tragen wollen.
> ...


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



Titanic-Leser schrieb:


> Beinahe wärs schon langweilig geworden, die "lieben Nachbarn" von den Jungferninseln liessen ewig nix mehr hören.:unzufrieden: Heute endlich!:-D Eine eMail!:-D ich will sie mit Euch teilen:


Die Freude könnte ungetrübt sein wenn

 1. sich nicht  unzählige User von diesem gequirlten  Müll beeindrucken ließen und ihren Obulus 
 zur Finanzierung  des Luxuslebens der hessischen Überseeeingeborenen leisteten

2. Die zuständigen Strafverfolgungsbehörden eine Langmut an den Tag legen, die mehr als nur 
nachdenklich stimmt, da sie mit bloßer Unwissenheit oder  Beamtenträgheit nicht befriedigend zu 
erklären ist.


----------



## Reducal (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



Titanic-Leser schrieb:


> Support der Nachbarschaftspostler schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > _ Von daher ist es auf Ihr Verschulden zurück zu führen, sich hier angemeldet zu haben._


Viele Leute erhielten vor dem Aufruf der Website den Hinweis aufs Telefon, sich mit einem PIN einzuloggen, weil eine Nachricht für den angerufenen vorliegen soll. Auch auf der Startseite von nachbarscahftspost.com findet sich genau der selbe falsche Hinweis, dass ein "Nachbar" versucht hatte den angerufenen zu kontaktieren. Da aber gar keine Nachricht vorliegt sondern es den Initiatoren lediglich darum ging 





Titanic-Leser schrieb:


> Support der Nachbarschaftspostler schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > _dass es sich bei Nachbarschaftspost um eine kostenpflichtige Teilnahme handelt_


...kann man hier durchaus vom Vortäuschen falscher Tatsachen sprechen. Ich bin mir zwischenzeitlich sicher, dass die hessischen Tortolaner diesen Tatbestand nach § 263 StGB völlig außer Acht gelassen haben. Mithin ist es nicht nur eine Frechheit, was die sich erlauben sondern u. U. eine strafbewährte Sache, die allein 





> _auf das Verschulden der Initiatoren des Geschäftsmodells_


 zurück zu führen ist!

Die Überlegung, ob für diese Angelegenheit der geforderte Preis zu bezahlen ist oder nicht und ob man der Forderung telefonisch/schriftlich oder in sonst einer Weise begegnen soll, hat sich somit mMn erübrigt.


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



Reducal schrieb:


> Die Überlegung, ob für diese Angelegenheit der geforderte Preis zu bezahlen ist oder nicht und ob man der Forderung telefonisch/schriftlich oder in sonst einer Weise begegnen soll, hat sich somit mMn erübrigt.


Wüßte nicht, dass es bei irgendeiner Nutzlosseite seit mittlerweile fast drei Jahren auch nur den geringsten Zweifel gegeben hätte, so wie auch die Gerichte die  Ansprüche verneint haben


----------



## Teleton (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Wüßte nicht, dass es bei irgendeiner Nutzlosseite seit mittlerweile fast drei Jahren auch nur den geringsten Zweifel gegeben hätte, so wie auch die Gerichte die  Ansprüche verneint haben


Wohl wahr.
Bei den Nachbarn ist es halt nur ganz besonders absurd einen Vertragsschluss zu behaupten. 
Der Erklärungswille des Verbrauchers richtet sich erkennbar allein darauf einen individuellen Code einzugeben *um zu *erfahren welcher Nachbar eine Nachricht hinterlassen hat. Nur darauf bezieht sich der Button "Jetzt starten". Zu vermuten,dass ein Verbraucher der seine Daten dort eingibt mehr als obiges "um zu" möchte ist völlig abwegig. 
Der seitliche Text ist ohne Bezug zum "Jetzt Starten" und kann nur als Werbung für eine (noch gesondert abzuschliessende) Mitgliedschaft verstanden werden. Dies insbesondere weil es ja sonst "Jetzt Mitglied werden" heissen müsste.


----------



## HUmax (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Gerade lief im ZDF ein Bericht über Nachbarschaftspost.com.


----------



## bernhard (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



Reducal schrieb:


> ...kann man hier durchaus vom Vortäuschen falscher Tatsachen sprechen.


Ich greife das mal auf.

StGB - Einzelnorm


> *§ 263 Betrug*
> (1) Wer in der Absicht, sich oder einem Dritten einen rechtswidrigen Vermögensvorteil zu verschaffen, das Vermögen eines anderen dadurch beschädigt, daß er durch Vorspiegelung falscher oder durch Entstellung oder Unterdrückung wahrer Tatsachen einen Irrtum erregt oder unterhält, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.
> (2) Der Versuch ist strafbar.


Ich halte es für unstreitig, dass vorsätzlich die Vorspiegelung falscher Tatsachen erfolgt. Niemand berichtet bisher davon, eine persönliche Nachricht erhalten zu haben, die klar versprochen war. Man erregt weiter den Irrtum einer Zahlungspflicht, um ohne jede Gegenleistung das Vermögen der Betroffenen zu schädigen.

Für den, der einzieht, kommt dann noch Geldwäsche in Betracht.


----------



## Insider (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

....so ist es! Genau dieser Fakt unterstreicht meine Argumentation und hier und da fallen plötzlich die Groschen selbst bei den Staatsanwaltschaften. Man kann gespannt sein, wie sich das Thema entwickeln wird. Und bis sich da was tut, kann man getrost jedem Betroffenen nur raten standhaft zu bleiben und eine Brieffreundschaft mit dem Anbieter oder seinen Inkassobuzen zu unterlassen. Außerdem schrieb ich schon mehrfach:


> "Wer nicht bezahlt, kann sein Geld behalten"


----------



## dvill (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Nur mal zum Vergleich:

Wenn eine Bande der Old Economy sich auf den Diebstahl von Geldbörsen spezialisiert, sollten sie sich nicht erwischen lassen, weil es Gesetze gibt, nach denen das verboten ist.

Wenn sich eine Bande der New Economy ausdenkt, Leute in Webfallen rennen zu lassen und sie dann mit Drohschreiben zur Zahlung eines Schutzgeldes vor weiteren Bedrohungen zu treiben, passiert im Effekt was Ähnliches. Man zieht anderen Leuten unfreiwillig Geld aus der Tasche.

Die Bande der Old Economy ist mir dabei sympathischer. Das Geld ist zwar weg, aber der Seelenfrieden bleibt erhalten. Diese quälende Bedrohung mit Schufa, Offenbarungseid, Lohnpfändung, Verlust der Hausfinanzierung usw., um die "freiwillige" Zahlung zu erpressen, ist besonders widerwärtig und basiert auf dem kriminellen Grundverständnis, andere Menschen dürften beliebig als Jagdbeute missbraucht werden.

Leider gibt es für das Handeln in dieser widerwärtigen und gemeinschaftsschädigenden Weise heute keinen Gesetzes-Paragraphen. Man zieht anderen Leuten also besser bargeldlos das Geld aus der Tasche.


----------



## rivo1945 (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Nicht nur überlegen, schreiben und stöhnen sondern handeln.
Diese Briefkastenfirma hat eine Anschrift in der Schweiz. Meine Ermittlungen haben ergeben, dass diese Firma dort nicht unbekannt ist. Ich habe daraufhin nach Schweizer Recht (Schweizer StGB) offiziell eine Strafanzeige erstattet und zwar gegen die verantwortliche Person der "Netsolution FZE" in Wetzikon. Adressiert habe ich die Anzeige an folgende Adresse:
Stadthalteramt des Bezirks Hinwil, Untere Bahnhofstraße 25 a in CH-8340 Hinwil, Schweiz.
Heute wurde mir die Bearbeitung bestätigt.
Inzwischen herrscht Schicht im Schacht. Das amtliche Ergebnis werde ich zur gegebenen Zeit nachreichen.
Also keine Panik auf der Titanik!


----------



## Antiscammer (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Da bist Du wohl kaum der erste, der da Strafanzeige erstattet hat.


----------



## HUmax (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Staatsanwaltschaft Trier
AZ 8056 Js 015385/08



rivo1945 schrieb:


> _[Vollzitat entfernt. (bh)]_


Die netsolution FZE oder die Connection Enterprises Ltd. findest Du in Wetzikon jedenfalls nicht, auch kein Servicecenter.


----------



## Nicko1998 (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



rivo1945 schrieb:


> Ich habe daraufhin nach Schweizer Recht (Schweizer StGB) offiziell eine Strafanzeige erstattet und zwar gegen die verantwortliche Person der "Netsolution FZE" in Wetzikon.


Mir ist kein Fall bekannt, dass gegen einen Briefkasten (sofern in Wetzikon an der genannten Adresse überhaupt ein solcher auffindbar ist) ein Ermittlungsverfahren eingeleitet wurde.

Da werden sich einige in Frankfurt und um Frankfurt herum aber gewaltig ins Fäustle lachen....:-D


----------



## dvill (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



rivo1945 schrieb:


> Meine Ermittlungen haben ergeben, dass diese Firma dort nicht unbekannt ist.


Bisher hörte man nur, dass die Firma dort unbekannt ist. Was wäre denn dort bekannt?


----------



## dvill (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Es gibt welche, die glauben noch an den Weihnachtsmann, und andere sind Internetprovider und glauben an reale persönliche Nachrichten vom Nachbarn. Verrückte Welt.


----------



## margr (2 August 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Ich war auch so blöd auf die Nachbarschaftspost hereinzufallen. Naja, oder sollte ich sagen zu neugierig wer mich denn da sucht? 
Das war im April diesen Jahres. Im Mai kam die Rechnung. Wurde von mir ignoriert. Im Juni die Mahnung. Wurde ebenfalls ignoriert. Das war`s bis jetzt. 
Ich glaube, wenn man sich tot stellt, hat man am ehesten Ruhe vor denen.
Deshalb versteh ich den Tip von den Verbraucherzentralen auch nicht.
Warum soll ich in Widerspruch gegen eine Rechnung gehen? Ich wurde rechtswidrig auf die Seite gelockt, mit nicht eingehaltenen Aussagen.

Ob es so ruhig bleibt, weiß ich natürlich nicht.
Vorgestern hatte ich eine Mail von nachbarschaft24 die ich zwar gelesen habe, deren Link ich allerdings nicht angeklickt habe. Mein Gedanke war "die hängen mit der Nachbarschaftspost zusammen. Und wollen erkunden ob es mich gibt". 
Kann das sein? 
Die Mail wurde sofort mit einem Filter versehen.


----------



## margr (2 August 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



dvill schrieb:


> Es gibt welche, die glauben noch an den Weihnachtsmann, und andere sind Internetprovider und glauben an reale persönliche Nachrichten vom Nachbarn. Verrückte Welt.


 

Naja in Zeiten in denen Paare sich mittels SMS trennen, ist nichts unmöglich. :-?


----------



## HUmax (2 August 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



margr schrieb:


> Mein Gedanke war "die hängen mit der Nachbarschaftspost zusammen. Und wollen erkunden ob es mich gibt".
> Kann das sein?



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/245133-post979.html


----------



## dvill (2 August 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Endlich mal amtlicher Klartext.

Hoffentlich handelt man dort ebenso klar, wie man schreibt.


----------



## HUmax (2 August 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Ob die jetzt auch eine Unterlassungserklärung bekommen? Denen wird ja öffentlich "Betrug" von einer Polizeidirektion vorgeworfen, obwohl sie noch nicht entsprechend verurteilt wurden?


----------



## dvill (2 August 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Die Originalmeldung: Polizei Heilbronn - Warnung !!!!Neue Betrugsmasche mit angeblicher "Nachbarschaftspost"


> Sollte Ihnen bereits ein finanzieller Schaden entstanden sein, dann gehen Sie zur Polizei und erstatten Anzeige. Bei jedem Polizeirevier gibt es einen oder mehrere Beamte, die auf die Bearbeitung von Internetbetrügereien spezialisiert sind.


----------



## dvill (2 August 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Siehe auch: Polizeipresse: Polizeiinspektion Hildesheim - POL-HI: (Alfeld) Polizei warnt vor Internetabzocke


----------



## Reducal (3 August 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



			
				Polente BW schrieb:
			
		

> Bei jedem Polizeirevier gibt es einen oder mehrere Beamte, die auf die Bearbeitung von Internetbetrügereien spezialisiert sind.


...und mich hat für heute Abend der Papst zum AE eingeladen.:auslach:


----------



## carkons (3 August 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



> ...und mich hat für heute Abend der Papst zum AE eingeladen.


Ich bewundere immer wieder aufs neue deine feinsinnige Ironie! :thumb:

Aber zur Not kann man sich ja an die Polizei in Heilbronn wenden.


----------



## Reducal (3 August 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



carkons schrieb:


> Aber zur Not kann man sich ja an die Polizei in Heilbronn wenden.


...und die wirds dann zreißen, gerade die! Wo ist eigentlich Heilbronn?


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 August 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Hi Reducal, ich wollte Dich übrigens zum Abendessen einladen. Ich werde aber leider erst 2024 Papst 
Oder gehen wir nach Heilbronn - zum weinen?
Internetkenntnisse sind bei Polizisten im Verhältnis zur Justizministerin zu sehen. Mit anderen Worten: Wer weiß, was ein Browser ist, kriegt die FK-Leitung...
Mit pädagogischem Spott grüßt
aka


----------



## Titanic-Leser (4 August 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

ja, die Zypris is ne ganz Schlaue. Die kennt sich mit so Sachen wie Recht und so total super aus.:roll: Und mit dem Internet (muss sie ja, weil sie entscheidet ja auch über Vorratsdatenspeicherung etc.). Naja, wann braucht man schon einen Browser:wall:

:sun:


----------



## jupp11 (4 August 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



Titanic-Leser schrieb:


> ja, die Zypris is ne ganz Schlaue. Die kennt sich mit so Sachen wie Recht und so total super aus.:roll: :


Fachkenntnis ist ein absolutes ko-Kriterum für eine erfolgreiche Politikerkarriere.
Nur mit  absolutem Nichtwissen kann völliger Blödsinn überzeugend verkauft werden.


----------



## Titanic-Leser (4 August 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Fachkenntnis ist ein absolutes ko-Kriterum für eine erfolgreiche Politikerkarriere.
> Nur mit  absolutem Nichtwissen kann völliger Blödsinn überzeugend verkauft werden.



Genau, oder anders gesagt:

*Jeder Unsinn braucht eine/n Minister/in, die/der ihn ausspricht*


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 August 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



Titanic-Leser schrieb:


> Genau, oder anders gesagt:
> 
> *Jeder Unsinn braucht eine/n Minister/in, die/der ihn ausspricht*



Wo er recht hat, hat er recht:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=123520&postcount=1037


----------



## dvill (9 August 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Verbraucherzentrale Brandenburg : Auf „Nachbarschaftspost“ nicht reagieren!


> Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Brandenburg
> 18.07.2008
> Auf „Nachbarschaftspost“ nicht reagieren!
> Verbraucherzentrale warnt vor Kontaktaufnahme und Zahlung





> Stattdessen empfiehlt sich eine Anzeige bei der örtlichen Kriminalpolizei.


Die Verbraucherzentralen unterscheiden zwischen "abgemahnt" und "konnte nicht zugestellt werden". Man wüsste gerne, über welchen Kanal man die Bande verbindlich ansprechen kann, weil sie sich so viel Mühe macht, durch konspirative Tarnung unangreifbar zu sein.


----------



## Captain Picard (9 August 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



			
				Verbraucherzentrale Brandenburg schrieb:
			
		

> Deshalb hat der Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband das bundesweit agierende Unternehmen am 23.06.2008 abgemahnt. Der Ausgang des Verfahrens ist noch offen.


Wie mahnt man denn einen  Urwaldbriefkasten ab? Bezweifle, dass irgendein greifbares  Ergebnis daraus resultiert.   
Immerhin empfehlen sie den Kontakt völlig zu meiden, ein Vorschritt gegenüber den bisherigen wenig sinnvollen Ratschlägen Brieffreundschaften zu pflegen. 


> Verbraucherzentrale warnt vor Kontaktaufnahme


----------



## HUmax (9 August 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Nicht Wüste, sondern Karibik.


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 August 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Seit 5 Jahren wundere ich mich, dass alle in Ohnmacht fliegen, wenn eine Firma im Ausland sitzt. Aber dort gibt es auch Menschen, die sind meist nach europäischen Standards ausgebildet, man kann mit ihnen über das Wetter in Panama plaudern oder über Parlamentswahlen in Belize oder eben über dubiose Firmen. Die meisten haben europäische moralische Standards und sagen nichts - aber manchmal erwischt man da auch jemand mit EQ, der mehr erzählt, als er erzählen müsste. Bringt nichts? Schon probiert? Der Spiegel ist doch damals auch den FTP-Welt-Machern nach Tortola nachgeflogen. Wer sich erinnert, kann "hier" schreien 
PS: wenn hier mal RTL oder Sat1 aufkreuzt: Ich mach gerne den Reiseführer in Tortola


----------



## Nicko1998 (9 August 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> PS: wenn hier mal RTL oder Sat1 aufkreuzt: Ich mach gerne den Reiseführer in Tortola


Nur finden wirst du dort (außer den diversen Briefkästen) nichts. Meines Erachtens wäre man da in F.-Bornheim erfolgreicher...


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 August 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Man findet dort die Firmengründer - nur: wie übt man auf die Druck aus? Und wer hätte eigentlich was dagegen, wenn da Druck ausgeübt würde?

Freitag 12. Mai 2000: Geldwsche via Internet - Per Mouse-Click zur eigenen Briefkastenfirma in der Karibik
(*)

(Leider gibt es da ja keine Nacktfotos von gerade-mal-18-auch-wenn-man's-nicht glauben-kann-Mädels, das ist nach meinen Erfahrungen nämlich immer noch ein Killerargument für die feinen Anwälte in der Karibik. Bei einfachem Betrug zucken die nur mit der Schulter. Da müsste man die schon bei einer der meist durchaus vorhandenen kritischen Zeitungen/Medien direkt vor Ort anschwärzen. So etwas funktioniert. Manchmal kommen dann sogar Meldungen in panamaischen Medien, die von einem Münchner berichten - und in München liest man davon nichts. Damals wurde der panamaische Ex-Anwalt des Münchner Mallorciners doch _etwas_ nervös...)


(*)


> Die Pseudo-Gesetze gegen Geldwäsche nach Schweizer und Liechtensteiner Vorbild ändern daran nichts, denn Geldwäsche ist hier durch das Überbringen von Bargeld und durch einen erkennbaren "kriminellen Hintergrund" (Mafia, Drogenhandel ) definiert. Mit den Techniken des eCommerce werden diese Gesetze gegenstandslos. *Hier entstehe ein "unbegrenztes Missbrauchspotential", urteilt der Schweizer Geldwäschespzialist Gian Trepp.*
> 
> (...) Kuriose Staatsgebilde auf karibischen Inseln oder in europäischen Fürstentümern rücken zu bestimmenden Finanzmächten auf. Dabei wirken internationale Großbanken und Unternehmen ebenso mit wie Regierungen führender Wirtschaftsnationen, die ansonsten nach internationaler Kontrolle rufen.



Was wir hier so diskutieren, ist nur ein lächerliches Randthema in einem ganz anderen Fall von Betrug - nämlich dem Betrug am normalen Arbeiter und Angestellten durch eine globalisierte Schattenwirtschaft, die uns unbemerkt das Geld aus der Tasche zieht. Noch geht's uns zu gut, als dass es jemand interessieren würde...

sorry, off topic geworden. Müssen doch die Mods mit Schaufel und Besen kommen...


----------



## pilleurlaub (7 September 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



Reducal schrieb:


> ...und mich hat für heute Abend der Papst zum AE eingeladen.:auslach:


 Also das glaub ich auch nicht wirklich...können die schon mit PC umgehen


----------



## xy67 (10 September 2008)

*telefongewinn.com*

Wir haben heute einen Anruf erhalten. Eine nicht unsympathische Computerstimme eines angeblichen Herrn Sommer wollte uns doch gern unseren Gewinn nahelegen. Wir müssten nur auf die seite telefongewinn.com gehen und unser Gewinncode wurde natürlich netterweise auch mehrmals wiederholt. Ich bin ja neugierig und hab mir die Nutzungsbedingungen durchgelesen und jemand der da mal eben den Haken macht und sich anmeldet, zahlt schlappe 29 Euro monatlich für den Dienst.


----------



## Nicko1998 (10 September 2008)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



xy67 schrieb:


> Wir müssten nur auf die seite telefongewinn.com gehen und unser Gewinncode wurde natürlich netterweise auch mehrmals wiederholt. Ich bin ja neugierig und hab mir die Nutzungsbedingungen durchgelesen und jemand der da mal eben den Haken macht und sich anmeldet, zahlt schlappe 29 Euro monatlich für den Dienst.


....und das für mindestens 1 Jahr, jeweils für 3 Monate im Voraus, also schlappe 348 Euronen (für den Ferrari?).

Aber wenn man sich das Impressum ansieht, wird wohl alles klar: Die Nachbarschaftler haben Nachwuchs bekommen......


----------



## xy67 (13 September 2008)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

die sind auch noch penetrant *augenverdreh* heut kam wieder ein anruf. sie wollten doch nochmals dran erinnern, dass wir gewonnen hätten*lach*


----------



## sascha (14 September 2008)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



xy67 schrieb:


> die sind auch noch penetrant *augenverdreh* heut kam wieder ein anruf. sie wollten doch nochmals dran erinnern, dass wir gewonnen hätten*lach*



Welche Nummer wurde da beworben?


----------



## bernhard (14 September 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost / telefongewinn.com*

Das ist das neue Projekt der Telefonterroristen von der Nachbarschaftspest. Beitrag entsprechend zugeordnet.


----------



## dvill (14 September 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost / telefongewinn.com*

Ich weiß nicht, ob man in der Hafenkneipe in Tortola einfach mal so ein Glücksspiel starten darf, aber hier bei uns benötigt man schon eine behördliche Genehmigung.

Z.B. Glücksspiel ? Wikipedia


> Glücksspiele, [...], sind Spiele, bei denen Gewinn und Verlust ausschließlich oder vorwiegend vom Zufall abhängen – und nicht vom Geschick oder den Entscheidungen der Spieler.


Diesmal steht also dem zeitnahen Eingreifen der Behörden nichts im Weg.


----------



## Antiscammer (14 September 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost / telefongewinn.com*



dvill schrieb:


> Diesmal steht also dem zeitnahen Eingreifen der Behörden nichts im Weg.



Es sei denn, die stehen sich mal wieder selbst im Weg. :roll:


----------



## xy67 (14 September 2008)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



sascha schrieb:


> Welche Nummer wurde da beworben?



es wird keine telefonnummer genannt sondern nur der link auf den man gehen soll und dort soll man seine persönlichen gewinncode eingeben. und wie gesagt, sobald man nen haken macht bei ...ich habe die nutzungsbedingungen gelesen und akzeptiert ..ist man monatlich 29 euro los für mindestens ein jahr. sollte ich nun der bnetzagentur ne meldung machen *kopfkratz*?


----------



## sascha (14 September 2008)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



xy67 schrieb:


> es wird keine telefonnummer genannt sondern nur der link auf den man gehen soll und dort soll man seine persönlichen gewinncode eingeben. und wie gesagt, sobald man nen haken macht bei ...ich habe die nutzungsbedingungen gelesen und akzeptiert ..ist man monatlich 29 euro los für mindestens ein jahr. sollte ich nun der bnetzagentur ne meldung machen *kopfkratz*?



BNetzA ist da leider der falsche Ansprechpartner. In dem Fall hilft nur eines: Die Menschen über die Masche mit telefongewinn.com informieren, damit sie auf den Schmu nicht hereinfallen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 September 2008)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



sascha schrieb:


> BNetzA ist da leider der falsche Ansprechpartner.


Wenn die aber mit einer identifizierbaren Nummer anrufen würden, käme die BnetzA wieder ins Spiel. Also: Beschwerden schaden nicht. Vielleicht liefert ja jemand eine Anrufernummer dazu und dann ist der Haufen schon größer.


----------



## webwatcher (15 September 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost / telefongewinn.com*

Die  "jungfräuliche"   Tarnadresse deckt sich kaum mit den Absichten der Betreiber...


			
				Impressum schrieb:
			
		

> Telefongewinn.com ist ein Projekt der:
> Connection Enterprises Ltd.
> Suite 205
> Main St
> ...


----------



## xy67 (15 September 2008)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Wenn die aber mit einer identifizierbaren Nummer anrufen würden, käme die BnetzA wieder ins Spiel. Also: Beschwerden schaden nicht. Vielleicht liefert ja jemand eine Anrufernummer dazu und dann ist der Haufen schon größer.



man kann sogenannte cold calls auch hier melden:

Deutscher Direktmarketing Verband e.V., Hasengartenstrasse 14, 65189 Wiesbaden, Tel. 06 11 / 97 79 30 

Zentralverband der Deutschen Werbewirtschaft, Postfach 20 14 14, 53144 Bonn, Tel. 02 28 / 82 09 20 

Zentrale zur Bekämpfung unlauteren Wettbewerbs e.V., Postfach 25 55, 61295 Bad Homburg, Tel. 0 61 72 / 12 150


ob allerdings Abmahnungen auf die jungfräulichen Zweck haben *schulterzuck* ..ich werds aber mal versuchen. besser allemal als nix zu tun


----------



## dvill (21 September 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost / telefongewinn.com*



> Ein paar Ganoven haben sich nun eine neue Masche überlegt: Auf den Tonbändern, die bei den Anrufen abgespielt werden, heißt es, der "Gewinner" solle auf der Seite telefongewinn.com seinen "Gewinn-Code" eingeben.


Verbraucherzentrale Berlin : telefongewinn.com – Werbeanrufe locken in Vertragsfalle


----------



## dvill (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost / telefongewinn.com*



> Stand: Das Unternehmen wurde abgemahnt. Die Abmahnung konnte auf den Jungferninseln zugestellt werden. Eine Reaktion erfolgte nicht. Es wird die Möglichkeit einer Unterlassungsklage geprüft.


http://www.vzbv.de/mediapics/kostenfallen_im_internet_2008.pdf (Seite 3 unten).


----------



## dvill (8 November 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost / telefongewinn.com*

Die Telefonterroristen von der Nachbarschaftspest lassen aktuell wieder Gelder eindrohen.

Die Wirksamkeit der Mahndrohschreiben aus der Einschüchterungsbranche hängt wesentlich davon ab, ob beim Empfänger genügend viel Angst erzeugt werden kann. Ein Inkassobüro als Absender droht mehr als ein Briefkasten in Tortola.

Insofern darf man gespannt sein, wie es im kommenden Jahr in der Einschüchterungsbranche weitergehen wird. Im kommenden Jahr benötigen Inkassobüros aktualisierte Registrierungen für außergerichtliche Rechtsdienstleistungen.

Aktuell finde ich für Hessen





> Registrierung , Insgesamt gefunden 71


aber (noch?) nicht den Namen der Inkassodrohstelle. So gesehen besteht Anlass zu geringer Hoffnung auf Besserung.


----------



## dvill (10 November 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost / telefongewinn.com*

Telefonterror ist wirksam: SnapShot of nachbarschaft24.net, nachbarschaftspost.com, meinnachbar.net - Compete


----------



## dvill (13 November 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost / telefongewinn.com*



> Der Abzocke per Telefon und Internet tun sich immer neue Methoden auf, die strafrechtlich zumindest einen versuchten Leistungsbetrug darstellen. Wie die Polizei mitteilt, flatterte einem Mann aus Waldershof am Dienstag von der Deutschen Inkassostelle eine Forderung ins Haus: Er möge 93,41 Euro überweisen.


FRANKENPOST | Polizei warnt vor Abzocke per Telefon


----------



## dvill (14 November 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost / telefongewinn.com*

FREIES WORT | Polizei warnt vor dreisten Internet-Betrügern


> Wie die Polizeiinspektion Arnstadt-Ilmenau am Mittwoch berichtet, hatte die Frau aus Bittstädt im Sommer diesen Jahres einen Telefonanruf der Firma „Nachbarschaftspost” erhalten. Sie unterbrach das Gespräch schnell und schenkte ihm keine weitere Beachtung. Im Juli erhielt sie dann eine Geldforderung der Firma in Höhe von 59 Euro. Daraus geht hervor, dass sich die Frau auf der Webseite www.nachbarschaftspost.com angemeldet haben soll.
> 
> [...]
> 
> In Fällen, wie dem beschriebenen, ist es ratsam, nicht zu reagieren und die Polizei zu informieren.


----------



## dvill (17 November 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost / telefongewinn.com*



> Ein Bürger erhielt kürzlich Post von einem Inkasso-Büro. In dem Schreiben wurde er zur Zahlung einer Rechung über 93,- Euro aufgefordert. Angeblich hatte über die Internet-Seite www.nachbarschaftspost.com Dienstleistungen in Anspruch genommen, was aber nicht der Fall war. Bei der Polizei ist bekannt, dass bundesweit bereits zehntausende derartiger Schreiben verschickt wurden. Die Forderungen sind in der Regel unberechtigt. Die Polizei warnt davor, derartige Rechnungen zu begleichen.


Die Landauer Zeitung - Nachrichten aus der Heimatzeitung für Landau : : Pilsting, Wallersdorf, Eichendorf, Simbach, Malgersdorf, Arnstorf und Umgebung : : idowa.de


----------



## dvill (18 November 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost / telefongewinn.com*

Mainz, wie es singt und tanzt ...


----------



## Insider (19 November 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost / telefongewinn.com*



dvill schrieb:


> Mainz, wie es singt und tanzt ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es sollte den interessierten Beobachtern mal erklärt werden, wie solche (geringwertigen) Pressemeldungen zu Stande kommen. Die Polizeien haben s. g. "Presserelevanz" bei ihren computergestützten Anzeigenverarbeitungen. Setzt der aufnehmende oder der sachbearbeitende Beamte das entsprechende Häkchen (oder versäumt er es heraus zu nehmen), bekommt automatisch die jeweilige Pressestelle die Meldung und kann sich selbst ein Bild über den/die Fall/Fälle machen und die Veröffentlichung steuern. Nicht selten fehlt es dabei aber an Background und so kommt es manchmal auch zu verwirrenden Nachrichten, Hauptsache man hat auch mal was zum Thema geschrieben.


----------



## dvill (22 November 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost / telefongewinn.com*

Nicht wirklich neu, aber unverkramft und verständlich dargestellt:

Vorsicht vor nachbarschaftspost.com - Bad Neustadt | Nachrichten - mainpost.de


----------



## Reducal (22 November 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost / telefongewinn.com*



> Sie erstattete jetzt Anzeige wegen Betrugs.


Eine mehr zu den zig-tausenden, die in Frankfurt am Main zu "verwalten" sind.


----------



## dvill (23 November 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost / telefongewinn.com*



> Die Täter haben sich zu 100 Prozent das Internet zu eigen gemacht, die Polizei ist da noch auf dem Weg


heise online - 23.11.08 - Tatort Internet - für Polizei oft mehr als einen Klick entfernt


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 November 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost / telefongewinn.com*

[...] [anderes Thema gelöscht]
Ein netter Artikel. Es wäre ihm Gehör zu wünschen...


----------



## dvill (25 November 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost / telefongewinn.com*

Frischen Mahndrohmüll bitte an die Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg weiterleiten:


> Sollten Sie eine Zahlungsaufforderung erhalten haben, informieren Sie uns bitte über die aktuelle Bankverbindung


http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/vz/VZTexte/TexteTelekommunikation/AbofallenÜbersicht.htm


----------



## dvill (26 November 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost / telefongewinn.com*



> Sie zahlte nicht, so wie es Anwälte und Verbraucherschützer raten.


Mit einem Klick zum teuren Nutzlos-Abo


----------



## dvill (29 November 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost / telefongewinn.com*



> Die brandenburgischen Verbraucherschützer raten nochmals dringend davon ab, solche Rechnungen zu bezahlen (auch wenn sie von Inkassobüros oder Anwälten stammen!) oder angebliche Nachrichten von Nachbarn im Internet abzurufen.


Verbraucherzentrale Brandenburg : Warnung vor Forderungen für "...nachbarschafts.com"


----------



## dvill (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost / telefongewinn.com*



> Laut Staatsanwaltschaft Frankfurt soll in dem Verfahren auch geprüft werden, ob zwischen den Betreibern der Deutschen Inkassostelle und der Internetseite Nachbarschaftspost.com eine Verbindung besteht.


Online-Nepper im Visier der Ermittler | Nachrichten | hr

Die Frage kann mit dem neu veröffentlichten Anerkenntnisurteil wohl entschieden werden. Eventuell hat der Geschäftsführer auch die Zeit, mal kurz bei der Staatsanwaltschaft reinzuschauen und ein paar Fragen zu beantworten.

Etwas unverständlich ist die Unkenntlichmachung jedweder Hinweise, wo man diese Urteil schreiben ließ. So ganz ohne Siegel ist der Drohwert nicht wirklich hoch.

BTW.:

www.aktuelles-inkassorecht.de/scan/Versaeumnisurteil_103_C_4496_08.jpg
www.aktuelles-inkassorecht.de/scan/Anerkenntnisurteil_Aktenzeichen_3_C_846-08_vom_11_12_2008_Seite_1.jpg

Die Geschäftsführer heißen zufällig gleich.


----------



## dvill (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost / telefongewinn.com*



> Das Schreiben ist deutlich aggressiver formuliert als der erste Brief. Mit Prozessgebühren wird gedroht, auf eine „Gesamtsumme von 297,56 Euro“ werde sich die Schuld dann belaufen.


Ausgetrickst im Internet - Kölner Stadt-Anzeiger


----------



## dvill (22 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost / telefongewinn.com*

Das gilt umso mehr für die Telefonterroristen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...licht-bei-nachbarschaft24-net.html#post261876


----------



## dvill (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost / telefongewinn.com*



> Kurz vor Weihnachten kam eine Inkassorechung von 253 €


Abzocke bei Nachbarschaftspost - Taubenschlag, das deutsche Portal für Hörgeschädigte

So ein paar Briefchen sind ganz schön "teuer".


----------



## dvill (19 Januar 2009)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost / telefongewinn.com*

Abzocker-Firma belästigt Neumarkter Rentner


> Im vergangenen Juli fand ein 69-Jähriger eine Mahnung über 59 Euro in seinem Briefkasten. Darin wird behauptet, er habe sich im April auf der Internetseite «www.nachbarschaftspost.com» angemeldet, indem er den Code, den ihm die Betreiber-Firma übers Telefon genannt hatte, eingegeben habe. Da musste sich der Empfänger doch wundern: Zum einen hatte er solch einen Anruf nie erhalten, zum andern besitzt er gar keinen Internetanschluss.
> 
> Der Mann tat das Richtige: Nur nicht zahlen.


----------



## bernhard (19 Januar 2009)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost / telefongewinn.com*

Fernsehtipp: Samstag | 24.01.2009, EinsPlus, Servicezeit: Wohnen & Garten


> Internetabzocke
> "Nachbarschaftspost.com" mahnt unschuldige Internetuser abServicezeit: Wohnen & Garten liegt der Fall eines Bürgers vor, der glaubhaft versichert, niemals auf der Seite von "Nachbarschaftspost.com" gewesen zu sein - geschweige denn, sich dort registriert zu haben. Trotzdem bekommt er Mahnungen von einer Inkassofirma.


ARD Digital - Digitales Fernsehen der ARD - Digitalfernsehen - Digital TV


----------



## dvill (20 März 2009)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost / telefongewinn.com*



			
				OLG Dresden schrieb:
			
		

> Insbesondere hätten die auf der Seite "nachbarschaftspost.com" eingeloggten Kunden zweifelsfrei keinen rechtlich verbindlichen Vertrag geschlossen, aus dem sich Zahlungspflichten ergeben, so das Gericht.


Kein Konto für Abzocker: Gericht gibt Sparkasse Recht: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Das muss man mal herausstellen. So klar reden Richter nicht immer.


----------



## dvill (21 März 2009)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost / telefongewinn.com*

Rechtsunsichere Bürger dürfen offensichtlich mit mafiösen Bedrohungsszenarien zur Zahlung von rechtlich nicht existenten Forderungen gepresst werden. Lügereien vor Gericht haben aber andere Qualitäten.

Im vorliegenden Fall wurde angegeben:

"Ihr sei es bislang nicht gelungen, eine andere kontoführende Bank zu finden" - Google-Suche

Man darf hoffen, dass diese Aussage der Wahrheit entspricht. Immerhin lassen sich per Websuche keine aktuellen Mahnbedrohungen finden.

Die Dialerei wurde letztlich auch durch Gerichte beendet. Als Gegenwehr gegen mafiöse Mahnbedrohungen ist die Empfehlung der Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg also sehr zu unterstützen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...-gericht-gibt-sparkasse-recht.html#post273913


----------



## dvill (29 März 2009)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost / telefongewinn.com*

Höflich sind sie ja.


----------



## dvill (1 Mai 2009)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost / telefongewinn.com*

http://www.deutsche-inkassostelle.de/?id=impressum


> Aufsichtsbehörde:
> DIS Deutsche Inkassostelle GmbH ist Träger der Inkassoerlaubnis des Präsidenten des Amtsgerichts Frankfurt a.M.: Gerichtsstr. 2, 60313 Frankfurt am Main


Stimmt das noch?

"noch bereits bestehende Verträge abwickeln" "Hiernach darf" site:vzhh.de - Google-Suche


----------



## Antiscammer (1 Mai 2009)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost / telefongewinn.com*

Bis einschließlich 1.4.09 durfte die DIS in einer Übergangsfrist noch die restlichen Altfälle bearbeiten. Seit dem 1.4.09 darf die DIS nicht mehr die Bezeichnung "Inkassobüro" führen und keinerlei Forderungseinzug mehr betreiben.

Diejenigen, die trotzdem noch Inkassoschreiben von der DIS bekommen, sollten sich beim Präsidenten des Amtsgerichts Frankfurt beschweren.

Präsident des Amtsgerichts Frankfurt a.M.
Gerichtsstr. 2
60313 Frankfurt am Main


----------



## dvill (1 Mai 2009)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost / telefongewinn.com*

Verwaltungsgericht Frankfurt am Main - Startseite


> Insoweit sei in der angefochtenen Verfügung zu Recht darauf abgestellt worden, dass zunächst schon nicht erkennbar sei, dass es sich bei der streitgegenständlichen Internetseite um eine von der Klägerin betriebene Plattform handele und allein die mutmaßlichen Schuldner Zugriff auf ihre persönlichen Daten hätten. Durch die Gestaltung werde den Empfängern suggeriert, dass sie mit ihren persönlichen Daten und offenen Forderungen in einer öffentlichen Datei geführt würden. Sie müssten befürchten, dass auch Dritte Einblick in das Verzeichnis haben könnten, in welchem sie als Schuldner offener Forderung aufgeführt seien. Der Einwand der Klägerin, aufgrund der Angaben im Impressum sei eindeutig erkennbar, dass es sich um eine eigene Seite der Klägerin handele und Zugang nur für die Schuldner bestehe, sei unerheblich.


Die Internetseite war immer Teil der Inkassotätigkeit und auch ein wesentlicher Teil in der Begründung, die Inkassoerlaubnis zu entziehen.

Insofern dauert nach meinem Verständnis die Tätigkeit mit dem Fortbestand der Drohinstrumente im Web an. Bleibt die Frage, ob das zulässig ist.


----------



## dvill (2 Juni 2009)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost / telefongewinn.com*

Neues Spiel?

Customer IPspace (page 1 of 1)
Site report for goldverlosung.de


----------



## webwatcher (2 Juni 2009)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost / telefongewinn.com*

Auf jeden Fall ist man sich auch in der Wahl des Briefkastens sehr nah 


			
				Impressum >  goldverlosung.de schrieb:
			
		

> BestSoft Inc.
> Wickhams Cay 1
> *Tortola*
> BVI





			
				Impressum > nachbarschaftspost.com schrieb:
			
		

> Connection Enterprises Ltd
> Suite 205
> Main Street
> Road Town
> *Tortola* VG1110


Registriert wie  schon bekannt Zug/Schweiz 

z.Z geht es wohl ( noch ) um Adresssammeln


----------



## dvill (23 Juli 2010)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost / telefongewinn.com*

Ist der letzte dicke Briefumschlag getauscht?

Netcraft What's That Site Running Results


----------



## dvill (12 September 2010)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost / telefongewinn.com*

Und täglich wird ne neue Abofallen-Sau durchs Dorf gejagt ... | Internet-Abofallen


> 08.05.2008
> Ermittlungen ergaben: Inhaberin des anrufenden Anschlusses ist die Telomax GmbH aus Mainz, die bereits hier als Inhaber des Anruferanschlusses in Erscheinung trat


----------

